# Liverpool 2017/18: Kopscene! All right....



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2017)

So: rumour mill says we're in for Aubameyang. I've seen a little of him and he's undoubtedly a class act, but that end of the pitch isn't so much of a problem as t'other. Happy if we can get him but Klopp needs to spend a similar amount on the defence and possibly a holding midfielder (of high quality).
And is Coutinho still in danger of leaving for Barca?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 21, 2017)

Aubameyang is a no go, imo, too expensive both in price in wages - if he goes anywhere (in the Prem), then it's probably Citeh.

Coutinho to stay (for now), he won't get the playing time at Barcelona.

Despite everything, I can see van Dyck transfer going through, albeit probably on deadline day.

Salah looks like a GO! but for way too much money. That said I can see the £39-40 million mark being broken a couple of times during the summer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2017)

Not seen much of Salah but what I HAVE seen he's very quick, very left-footed, is a very calm finisher but his final ball/crossing leaves a fair bit to be desired.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jun 22, 2017)

Salah is an ideal signing for Liverpool. 
Cannot see a big name striker coming up.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't believe we fucked up the Van Dijk deal but still hoping it can be resolved come the end of the window. We also need a left back and defensive midfielder. 

It's all well and good buying pacy attacking players but our defence has been our major problem for about 4 years now like fuck sakes get it sorted. Salah is a good signing he has bags of pace and will work well with Mane in particular. However both play on the right so maybe Salah out to the left as he is left footed with Coutinho and Firmino in a central role and a sole striker up front would be ideal. 

On a side note I got tickets to the Man Utd game at Anfield in October first ever game against the scum can't wait


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Not seen much of Salah but what I HAVE seen he's very quick, very left-footed, is a very calm finisher but his final ball/crossing leaves a fair bit to be desired.


He is very quick and direct , dribbles well but when he was at Chelsea his decision making was very poor. Hes matured a lot to be fair and he is a good signing ,if overpriced ,but you will be holding your hands up in exasperation as much as you will  at his brilliance.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2017)

So latest rumours? 

Keita £70m  
Oxlade-Chamberlain £25m  

Is Van Dijk dead now? I thought £50m was a bit rich but heard £70m being bandied about


----------



## N_igma (Jun 30, 2017)

Aye don't think Van Dijk is going to happen now. The chairman said something about not releasing any of their players with the new manager coming in and what not. It would be a shame if we didn't get him he was one I was looking forward to see playing for us.

£70 million for Keita? Even in this super inflated world of football transfers this is just ridiculous. The guy has got potential but for that amount of money you would want world class proven players and ideally players who have shown their worth in the Premier League. We'll probably end up shelving £50 million for him just hope he comes good otherwise it would be a massive waste of money. 

Not sure what Oxlaide Chamberlain is going to add to the mix we have Mane and Salah already and others who can play out wide? We need to sort our defence out and get a world class striker fs.


----------



## SE25 (Jul 4, 2017)

Give us Sakho you slags


----------



## ffsear (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Watermelon Man (Jul 7, 2017)

This season we will win the league.  Our owners are a sack of dog shit but Salah, Mane and Firmino are going to destroy defences. Yeah


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 7, 2017)

Watermelon Man said:


> This season we will win the league.  Our owners are a sack of dog shit but Salah, Mane and Firmino are going to destroy defences. Yeah


What's your point caller?

Slow night at the Blue Kipper?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2017)

He must get fed up of doing that.

£70m bid for Keita in. Liverpool to increase their bid for Naby Keita to £70m - AnfieldHQ


----------



## Watermelon Man (Jul 20, 2017)

This thread title is dog shit. Champions 2017/18 is much better. Kopscene. All right? A bit too lame for the best team in the land.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2017)

Blast from the past...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2017)

Barcelona uppung their offer for Coutinho to £80m 

Can allegedly has agreed terms with Juventus


----------



## passenger (Jul 23, 2017)

SE25 said:


> Give us Sakho you slags


This but i'm saying please can we have him at a sensible price


----------



## Watermelon Man (Jul 23, 2017)

passenger said:


> This but i'm saying please can we have him at a sensible price



Sensible price? Where have you been for the last 30 years? I like Sakho. OK, sometimes in possession, he looks like he's overdone it on ket but he's a pretty solid defender.

Klopp thinks he's a bellend so wants to get rid. £25-30 million (ridiculous) seems about right.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 23, 2017)

3 Keita bids now rejected, don't see this one happening.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah I doubt it.
I'm glad to be honest, it'll just be another Pogba situation, where you've got a decent player who is constantly being derided because of something completely out of his control.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks like we've given up and will wait until next season when he has a release clause.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watermelon Man (Jul 30, 2017)

The squad needs fattening up a lot.  I predict a real burn out in the season. There's already injuries now. Wait until we are playing two intense games per week.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2017)

Agree, We don't seem to be learning. Same cycle over and over.

Qualify for champions league
Following season do shit on all fronts because don't have the depth and quality to cope with amount of fixtures - finish outside top 4, win nothing
Probably sack the manager at Christmas when still doing shit following season after selling best players (Coutinho, Firminio) still finish outside top 4.
New manager spends a fortune, only competiting domestically and mount a title challenge, which either goes the wire or filters out, qualify for champions league.
Repeat from start.


----------



## Watermelon Man (Jul 31, 2017)

American owners are shite. When they are not shooting elephants they are generally lowering standards. I hope FSG sell up and fuck off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2017)

All this positivity is overwhelming.
And the thread title is fuckin' _boss._


----------



## Watermelon Man (Jul 31, 2017)

S☼I said:


> All this positivity is overwhelming.
> And the thread title is fuckin' _boss._



If we don't sign more players the thread title will sum up our season..."alright".


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 31, 2017)

Watermelon Man said:


> American owners are shite. When they are not shooting elephants they are generally lowering standards. I hope FSG sell up and fuck off.


Yeah, they've made all the wrong decisions so far.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

Spurs make a couple of signings and there's no way they finish that low, which McNulty admits tbf.
Palace will be higher than that. Otherwise it looks alright.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 11, 2017)

Coutinho is staying thank fuck for that. Why are we the centre of so many transfer sagas this summer? Anyway long wait for football is over. Seems we have a striker crisis this weekend against Watford who are a tricky side to break. Hopefully we start strong again like last season I'm predicting 2-1 win.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 11, 2017)

N_igma said:


> Coutinho is staying thank fuck for that. Why are we the centre of so many transfer sagas this summer? Anyway long wait for football is over. Seems we have a striker crisis this weekend against Watford who are a tricky side to break. Hopefully we start strong again like last season I'm predicting 2-1 win.



Talksport reporting that Coutinho has literally (in the last 15 mins) handed in a transfer request.


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Talksport reporting that Coutinho has literally (in the last 15 mins) handed in a transfer request.



Sky Sports News reporting this as well.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## N_igma (Aug 11, 2017)

Now Liverpool are denying that he's handed it in. If he wants to leave then let him go and actually go out and buy another world class player like Aubameyang. One day before the season starts and our team is in a shambles ridiculous so it is.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 11, 2017)

If he wants to go make him wait till next summer, it's way to late in the window for Liverpool to cope with this and too important a season to go panic buying. Pre season has revolved around him


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2017)

Et tu, Philipe?


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2017)

N_igma said:


> Now Liverpool are denying that he's handed it in. If he wants to leave then let him go and actually go out and buy another world class player like Aubameyang. One day before the season starts and our team is in a shambles ridiculous so it is.



Emailed in apparently, and the Director it was sent to didn't press F5 or something.  They now accept that he handed it in.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 11, 2017)

Suarez had the season of his life after being told he wasn't being sold and he tried much more aggressively to get his move to Arsenal at that time. I'd like to think the same will happen and we'll hold out till next summer. As per my previous post, the cycles of Liverpool repeat again and again. Once we finish outside top 4 because of lack of squad depth, it won't be such a blow and no one will blame the guy for leaving.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2017)

Predictions? 

I reckon a 1-3 away win but not confident enough to have a bet. Maybe a quid


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2017)

Liverpool won their last 4 PL openers:

1-0 vs Stoke
2-0 vs Southampton
1-0 at Stoke
4-3 at Arsenal

Watford with the most PL seasons without having ever won their opening game (4):

2-3 vs WIM
1-2 at EVE
2-2 at EVE
1-1 at SOU


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'd quite like whoever actually buys players at Liverpool to go bat shit crazy of the next couple of weeks and just offer silly money to literally everyone we've been linked with since the end of next season.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

Play up Watford


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool won their last 4 PL openers:
> 
> 1-0 vs Stoke
> 2-0 vs Southampton
> ...


38 mins might overturn that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2017)

Making hard work of this


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 38 mins might overturn that


Or 57 minutes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Or 57 minutes?


Play up Watford


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 12, 2017)

Got a lot of time for Marco Silva the new Watford manager. He made Hull very difficult to beat at home last season.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2017)

The yoof hoof


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2017)

Shades of Benitez in that second half.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2017)

Have we actually got a got a consistent good set piece taker?


----------



## ffsear (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a feeling you're gonna batter us on Saturday!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2017)

Dunno, looks like we have injuries piling up already. Read Mane is a doubt.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 18, 2017)

No Zaha for us...  Shame we don't have Dwight Gayle still,  he loves a goal against Liverpool


----------



## N_igma (Aug 19, 2017)

Strange game today although the result is all that matters. Normally I'm happy with our attacking threat but today was just off completely lobbing long balls and crosses into a box with one Liverpool player and three Palace defenders is just stupid they'll mop that up all day long. Plus took a bit of fortune for us to get that goal. 

Bonuses are that weren't shaky in defence despite a makeshift defence on display probably better to go with that than have that clown Moreno in. We still need to strengthen and have to sell Coutinho don't know why they're refusing the lad wants to go can get some good dough to buy some players who actually want to play for Liverpool. Not the worst start to a season anyway YNWA


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2017)

Not a terrible first half. Could have been 5 or 6 goals up and not have conceded 1 but will take that. Moreno playing well


----------



## LiamO (Aug 23, 2017)

That third goal was a delight to witness. As was Liverpoll's pressing/mugging game. Can't see them keeping that level up all season - but a joy to watch.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2017)

LiamO said:


> That third goal was a delight to witness. As was Liverpoll's pressing/mugging game. Can't see them keeping that level up all season - but a joy to watch.


It was exceptional


----------



## cybershot (Aug 23, 2017)

So good going forward that it's so frustrating watching the same shitty mistakes at the back game after game.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2017)

Attacking well with no Coutinho and Sturridge/Lallana not on the pitch. Loving how Mane and Firmino are playing so far.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 23, 2017)

What was that goal celebration about? Pulling his shorts down.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## steveo87 (Aug 23, 2017)

cybershot said:


> So good going forward that it's so frustrating watching the same shitty mistakes at the back game after game.


Definitely. 
You just no that at some point during the game, Moreno will get stuck up field, or out of position and that the opposition will most likely score.
It's almost tradition!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 24, 2017)

steveo87 said:


> Definitely.
> You just no that at some point during the game, Moreno will get stuck up field, or out of position and that the opposition will most likely score.
> It's almost tradition!



Moreno hardly put a foot wrong to be fair, and I think the competition for his place has what has made him drastically improve.

Lovren needs this, we desperatly need another quality CB, or allow Sakho back in. 

I think now CL is confirmed we might see a bit more action before the deadline, but this is Liverpool we're talking about, we'll either overpay, or fuck it up, transfers close to deadline day don't tend to end well for us.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2017)

Liverpool, Spartak Moscow, Sevilla and Maribor

Could have been a lot worse


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool, Spartak Moscow, Sevilla and Maribor
> 
> Could have been a lot worse


Just ask Spurs fans


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 24, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool, Spartak Moscow, Sevilla and Maribor
> 
> Could have been a lot worse


i think you'll qualify.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 25, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Moreno hardly put a foot wrong to be fair, and I think the competition for his place has what has made him drastically improve.
> 
> Lovren needs this, we desperatly need another quality CB, or allow Sakho back in.
> 
> I think now CL is confirmed we might see a bit more action before the deadline, but this is Liverpool we're talking about, we'll either overpay, or fuck it up, transfers close to deadline day don't tend to end well for us.



Sounding a bit West Ham or Spurs there kiddo.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 25, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool, Spartak Moscow, Sevilla and Maribor
> 
> Could have been a lot worse



Be straight here. Accept your place in the greater scheme of things. It's Spartak Moscow, Sevilla, Liverpool and Maribor. Seedings are done on _recent_ history. 

Having said that, no reason why ye can't nick second in this group. You jammy bastards.


----------



## Watermelon Man (Aug 27, 2017)

Mingolet dropped? 
Karius our new no 1? 
Best keepers in da werld


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2017)

What a performance. Can we keep that intensity up all season though? Need to bring a couple of people in to strengthen before deadline day still adamant on that. Can't play like that in Europe, in the league and domestic cups just can't do it over a season with a skeleton squad.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2017)

Missed the game today  but what a good result  nice to see four different names on the scoresheet as well. 

#wengerout?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 27, 2017)

Calm down clam down, it was only Arsenal


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> Calm down clam down, it was only Arsenal


You are right of course


----------



## moody (Aug 28, 2017)

really good game, shows that we can play well without Coutinho, all the attacking players we put out played well and caused trouble for arsenal, we are so fast on the break/ counter, from a clearance to the box in two passes, (just like arsenal a few years ago)

we just need to prove ourselves playing an inform team, as arsenal didn't really turn up yesterday, they played poorly as a team on the whole, and were fairly easy prey for a team with desire such as liverpool.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2017)

Keita signed. 

For 2018


----------



## cybershot (Aug 28, 2017)

More on the way possibly, Can't see VVD happening, but Lemar as well, another midfielder, plays for Monaco, don't know much about him. Wish we had a back up plan for VVD, defense is shite.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2017)

Reports that Coutinho deal to Barca agreed for €160m


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2017)

Coutinho still not actually gone  

Ox is agreed though, for £35-40m depending on what news source you follow. 

Origi heading out on loan.


----------



## belboid (Aug 30, 2017)

Good deal for the Ox, he's had one good game for you already.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2017)

If Liverpool spunk £175m today I feel like i should offer to eat my shorts or something


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2017)

Would like VVD but not convinced. More confident about Lemar for some unknown and uneducated reason  

Sadly still think Coutinho will be off


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2017)

Cheery news from the BBC website: 


> Recently, here at BBC Sport, we have accepted the help of a state-of-the-art super-computer called SAM (Sports Analytics Machine).
> 
> We posed SAM a few scenarios and what impact they may have, including Philippe Coutinho's departure from Liverpool. SAM computes that they would lose about 2.3 points, and the probability of them making the top 4 drops by 12%. Costly.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2017)

Well that was a damp squib. Could have been worse, could have been Arsenal. 

Coutinho could still go  scored a good goal for Brazil last night so his back must be better


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2017)

I do like the Boring James Milner twitter account


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## cybershot (Sep 2, 2017)

Badgers said:


>




I'm hoping he might turn out to be Klopp's Hyypia, in terms of absolute bargain!

Did a Liverpool legends event last night with Didi Hamann and Luis Garcia, Smicer was meant to be there too, but apparently stuck in Japan, dunno how true that is. Jason Mcateer was compare. Obviously most of the chat revolved around the 04/05 CL campaign.

Really enjoyed it, if you get chance to go to one of these they are worth the £25 for 2 1/2 hours entertainment, and meet and greets are an extra £20 (basically get something signed, shake hands and pose for a picture)

5Times - Liverpool Former Players Association


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## cybershot (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm really surprised they didn't go for a blue and white away kit this season. I think we could get over wearing blue for several games this season to mark the occasion.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 9, 2017)

So, Jesus scores against Liverpool. Quite literally good triumphing over evil.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2017)

#badtimes


----------



## cybershot (Sep 9, 2017)

The games against the teams who finish in the bottom 14 will define our season, so I'm not too worried about this. Move on. Sevilla on Tuesday!


----------



## agricola (Sep 9, 2017)

All comedy aside, that commentary from Neville (especially) and Tyler on Sky from the point that Mane got sent off onwards was probably the worst I have ever heard.  Both of them should be fired, if for no other reason than they demonstrably do not understand football.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> All comedy aside, that commentary from Neville (especially) and Tyler on Sky from the point that Mane got sent off onwards was probably the worst I have ever heard.  Both of them should be fired, if for no other reason than they demonstrably do not understand football.


I know Neville likes his football robust, but to not see that was a red is just odd. 

Either way, fuck that. Onwards to Wednesday.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> All comedy aside, that commentary from Neville (especially) and Tyler on Sky from the point that Mane got sent off onwards was probably the worst I have ever heard.  Both of them should be fired, if for no other reason than they demonstrably do not understand football.


I nearly always end up switching from Sky to the Canadian TSN channel after a while to avoid Gary Neville. he's increasingly becoming some half sozzled mumbling lush at the end of a bar trying to play Devils advocate. At least his gormless brother doesn't try and be clever.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 9, 2017)

cybershot said:


> The games against the teams who finish in the bottom 14 will define our season, so I'm not too worried about this. Move on. Sevilla on Tuesday!


The Mane sending off might explain how you didn't score but it doesn't explain how you conceded five. Half hearted imo. At least we were spared Oxlaide Chamberlain trying to play central midfield .


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> The Mane sending off might explain how you didn't score but it doesn't explain how you conceded five. Half hearted imo. At least we were spared Oxlaide Chamberlain trying to play central midfield .


Klavan's partly to blame, IME. Guess Lovren was rested for the CL game. Anyway, we can afford to lose against City, it's the likes of Watford and West Brom I worry about.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 9, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Klavan's partly to blame, IME. Guess Lovren was rested for the CL game. Anyway, we can afford to lose against City, it's the likes of Watford and West Brom I worry about.


Nothing like early season optimism


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Nothing like early season optimism


This year is hardly ever our year


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 9, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Nothing like early season optimism



Early season Klopptimism...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Early season Klopptimism...


I thought your lot was over the moon after the transfer window. Now look at the state of you.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 9, 2017)

TruXta said:


> I thought your lot was over the moon after the transfer window. Now look at the state of you.



Hardly, there was mass hysteria that we didn't sign another centre back.

Now had time to reflect, actually think it was pretty poo to just give up like we did, no LFC side should just allow themselves to be walked over, regardless of 10 men, didn't get started in 2nd half and just seemed to give up, rather than trying to keep it respectable.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Hardly, there was mass hysteria that we didn't sign another centre back.
> 
> Now had time to reflect, actually think it was pretty poo to just give up like we did, no LFC side should just allow themselves to be walked over, regardless of 10 men, didn't get started in 2nd half and just seemed to give up, rather than trying to keep it respectable.


Mate, I'm talking about Everton


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 9, 2017)

TruXta said:


> I thought your lot was over the moon after the transfer window. Now look at the state of you.



Same old same old. Whereas you lot are as deluded as ever....  Klopp has a worse record than Rodgers and yet you lot still think he's Jesus incarnate....


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## ohmightycat (Sep 10, 2017)

I think this is just going to be another season where Liverpool are chasing a CL spot.  They may at times look like world beaters going forward but their defence is just not even close to being good enough.  They really needed to buy a couple of centre backs to go with Lovren this season.  Klavan, at best, is okay but sometimes I look at Joel Matip and think 'they got him on a free transfer - and they still overpaid'.  I love the way Liverpool play but I always get the feeling that they could manage to blow almost any size lead against almost any standard of opposition.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2017)

TruXta said:


> I know Neville likes his football robust, but to not see that was a red is just odd.
> 
> Either way, fuck that. Onwards to Wednesday.


His brother tweeted is was a definite red!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 115465


Sounds like the defence solicitor


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2017)

Defence in shit shocker costing us the game. Klopp seriously needs to address this or he can fuck off. Losing patience with it. Pointless scoring loads of goals if we concede so fucking easily. It's been going on since Brendan and is becoming infuriating.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 13, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Defence in shit shocker costing us the game. Klopp seriously needs to address this or he can fuck off. Losing patience with it. Pointless scoring loads of goals if we concede so fucking easily. It's been going on since Brendan and is becoming infuriating.


Been like this since Benitez left. We regularly conceded less than 30 goals in the league a fair few of his seasons. OTOH we weren't as freescoring, but we were better when it counted.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2017)

Not the end of the world. 

We drew 2-2 against Sevilla who most recently beat us 3-1 in Europe. Shame not to win the home leg but nearly won it 2-1. Maribor drew 1-1 Spartak Moscow so the table is all square.

Defensively LFC are weak. This needs to be addressed but nothing much is going to happen till January so got to work with what they have. On a positive note Coutinho back on the pitch to a massive ovation and Salah starting to get his goal legs.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2017)

Defence is weak but despite a strong attack there is still little end product given the stats.

Shots:
Liverpool 24 - 7 Sevilla
Liverpool 35 - 4 Burnley

Final scores:
Liverpool 2 - 2 Sevilla
Liverpool 1 - 1 Burnley

59 shots for 3 goals meaning LFC have a 5% chance of scoring vs the opponents 27% chance.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2017)

Was at the game, man that was frustrating. Really miss Mane and Lallana in games like this. One of them and I think we'd have nicked it. Neither of them, and it really shows, just their extra energy peeks up the others.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 18, 2017)

Ok-own up.

Which one of you was responsible for this:

BBC Radio 5 live - In Short, Liverpool fan tears into Jurgen Klopp


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2017)

He has a point, I'm starting to get fed up myself. How many transfer windows does he want?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2017)

Maybe Klopp should just start the whole U23 team?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2017)

.... and breathe. 

God how shit is our game management? Great three points but as per we make life unbearably hard for ourselves.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 23, 2017)

Bang!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2017)

Great potential in the front four tonight

 

Perhaps if Henderson and Can play a blinder the weak defence will not undo them?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2017)

Can off, Gini in. Maybe swap Bobby for Studge too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Can off, Gini in. Maybe swap Bobby for Studge too.


Firmino has not found form yet has he? Sturridge on with Mane, Salah and Coutinho sounds good to me. Doubt Klopp will make any changes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2017)

Liverpool Sainsbury's 'secretly' selling the S*n 'under the counter'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2017)

Lovely goal by Phil


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2017)

Bugger


----------



## binka (Oct 1, 2017)

Their attack isn't *that* good it's about what you should expect from a top 6 side


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2017)

Not a bad start


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2017)

Was due giving someone a pasting. I was kinda hoping it would come in the PL. however goals should bring confidence. Which is needed atm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2017)

Lawro thinks a 1-1 against Spuds at Wembley  I am less optimistic sadly.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Lawro thinks a 1-1 against Spuds at Wembley  I am less optimistic sadly.


----------



## sealion (Oct 22, 2017)

One more goal please spurs


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2017)

We're so poor I hope for your sake they get another one!


----------



## sealion (Oct 22, 2017)

TruXta said:


> We're so poor I hope for your sake they get another one!


No luck. kane went off so i binned it.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2017)

sealion said:


> No luck. kane went off so i binned it.


Too bad. We were dire, Spurs could easily have won by 6 or 7. Time for Klopp to stop pretending we haven't got a massive fucking problem on our hands. 

Sell Mignolet, Can, Lovren at the very least and spend whatever it takes on some proper defenders. Play Henderson somewhere else (could probably do with time on the bench), and give the armband to someone who can be a leader. Fuck knows who that'll be though. Milner the only candidate at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Too bad. We were dire, Spurs could easily have won by 6 or 7. Time for Klopp to stop pretending we haven't got a massive fucking problem on our hands.
> 
> Sell Mignolet, Can, Lovren at the very least and spend whatever it takes on some proper defenders. Play Henderson somewhere else (could probably do with time on the bench), and give the armband to someone who can be a leader. Fuck knows who that'll be though. Milner the only candidate at the moment.


Amen brother


----------



## sealion (Oct 22, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Play Henderson somewhere else


Everton ??? 
Mane is a big loss and Firminho isn't doing much when Mane isn't in the team. You are right about the defence no matter how many you score up the other end.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2017)

sealion said:


> Everton ???
> Mane is a big loss and Firminho isn't doing much when Mane isn't in the team. You are right about the defence no matter how many you score up the other end.


He's not that shit 

I don't care if we score less goals, we've shipped 15 goals in 5 away matches this season, that's fucking atrocious. If Klopp doesn't at least acknowledge that we're up shit creek he'll rapidly lose the goodwill he's been enjoying to date from fans and media. He has got to drop Mignolet and Lovren at the very least. Play Gomez and Danny Ward instead.


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 22, 2017)

Just wrote on our (Spurs) thread that our manager got the tactics spot on today. Rope a dope. Let you have the ball and hit you on the break. Your GK and defence are shambolic.

Thought Salah was a real handful with his pace and Coutinho is always dangerous with ball at feet but apart from that ............hmm. The defensive howlers must be worth two goals a game at least. 

I felt genuine fear today , knowing that you lot gave us two of our hardest games last year.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2017)

Give it to Carragher


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 23, 2017)

Humberto said:


> Give it to Carragher



Captain's armband or manager's job?

28 years and counting . . . 

Liverpool - truly the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 23, 2017)

Humberto said:


> Give it to Carragher



 

What, this?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh look. Lazy bollocks about Liverpool accents being unintelligible


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Oh look. Lazy bollocks about Liverpool accents being unintelligible



Calm Down


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Agree, We don't seem to be learning. Same cycle over and over.
> 
> Qualify for champions league
> Following season do shit on all fronts because don't have the depth and quality to cope with amount of fixtures - finish outside top 4, win nothing
> ...



It's almost too predictable, thou I don't think Klopp will get sacked, still too much fan love.

Interestingly, he is now in the 'concedes on average more than a goal a game' club, of which all those combined managers have one trophy among themselves. He needs to sort his shit out, and fast.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2017)

Bloody communists

Liverpool lead way in paying all staff, including casuals, real living wage


----------



## LiamO (Nov 3, 2017)

belboid said:


> Bloody communists
> 
> Liverpool lead way in paying all staff, including casuals, real living wage



Bloody copycat Communists you mean?
Celtic to pay living wage to all employees

Congratulations to Liverpool FC. Let's hope every epl club follows suit


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2017)

I was convinced we'd lose that in the end. Mad game. Still top of the group and through though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2017)

Liverpool scored 21 goals this season in CL this season and is the most by English side by group stage of the competition.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2017)

Liverpools 5th strike created a new Champions League record of 293 goals in the group stage.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2017)

Liverpool have a +17 GD in Group E with only 3 wins. No one else in the group has a positive GD.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2017)

I thought we looked a bit slow going forward tonight. Scraping through like this wont bode well for the last-16 games


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2017)

And this is what happens when we have a functioning defensive organisation. The back four plus Can/Gini were tight _tight!_


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice warmup for the derby.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2017)

Phew


----------



## sealion (Dec 10, 2017)

Coutinho and Firmino on the bench today  Solanke starts!

22 	 		S. Mignolet 


	 17 	 		R. Klavan 


	 6 	 		D. Lovren 


	 26 	 		A. Robertson 


	 12 	 		J. Gomez 


	 7 	 		J. Milner 


	 14 	 		J. Henderson 


	 21 	 		A. Oxlade-Chamberlain 


	 11 	 		Mohamed Salah 


	 19 	 		S. Mané 


	 29 	 		D. Solanke


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2017)

Could/should have been better


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2017)

Everton's 1st half:

1 shot from outside the box
0 successful dribbles
0 corners
20% possession
53% pass completion


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2017)

Lovren costing us points again. I'm sick of having braindead defenders. FFS. 

And Henderson is a complete waste of space in the middle. Doesn't do anything well at the moment. Bit rubbish to have him as captain. Why Can or Gini wasn't playing is a mystery.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2017)

You had enough opportunities to win it, missed goals is what cost you, not the dumbass mistake.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2017)

Ah well at least Max Clifford is dead


----------



## agricola (Dec 10, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Everton's 1st half:
> 
> 1 shot from outside the box
> 0 successful dribbles
> ...



79% possession, 3 shots on target for you lot at the end of the game tells a bit of a story in and of itself


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2017)

belboid said:


> You had enough opportunities to win it, missed goals is what cost you, not the dumbass mistake.


Bit of column A, bit of column B.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 11, 2017)

Has Klopp stopped whining yet?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 11, 2017)

I did enjoy his performance yesterday, blame the ref, blame Everton, blame the weather..... 

Blame your bizarre dropping of Firminio and Coutinho. Blame your constant and mystifying belief in Lovren. Blame Mane for not passing to 3 players who were a 'stick on' to score to make it 2-0. Blame the numerous misses from your players....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2017)

Porto in the last 16 Champions League is not bad compared to what could have been. Not easy (none are) but good to have dodged Barcelona/Madrid/PSG at least


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> I did enjoy his performance yesterday, blame the ref, blame Everton, blame the weather.....
> 
> Blame your bizarre dropping of Firminio and Coutinho. Blame your constant and mystifying belief in Lovren. Blame Mane for not passing to 3 players who were a 'stick on' to score to make it 2-0. Blame the numerous misses from your players....


Can't disagree with any of that. Except it's Firmino, not Firminio


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2017)

Odds on progressing to the next CL round


----------



## agricola (Dec 11, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Has Klopp stopped whining yet?



That was for me the highlight of the day, to see a Liverpool manager for once reduced to rage at a derby result.  My only regret is that it wasn't Rodgers because I think his rants would be even more hilarious.


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2017)

Can't stand Klopp.  Bet he's got a hot tub at home and wears one of those kimono dressing gown things.

Claps you on the back a bit too firmly.  Laughs a bit too loudly.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Odds on progressing to the next CL round
> View attachment 122772


I reckon only Liverpool and Citeh will progress. Seville are no push overs and have a couple of ex citeh players that will be up for it.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 14, 2017)

Who is Klopp blaming for last nights result then?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Who is Klopp blaming for last nights result then?


No one but ourselves.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 14, 2017)

TruXta said:


> No one but ourselves.



Klopp's changed...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Klopp's changed...


Probably regretted going overboard after the derby


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2017)

Great goal from the nipper there


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2017)

About time I went to a thrashing, last few games have all been draws!

First time in new main stand, was 10 rows from the back, I actually really enjoyed it up there. I like the tactical part of the game so being able to see pretty much everything without moving my head was brilliant.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2017)

Bobby is very underrated. Coutinho gets a lot more attention and debate over his value to a 'big' Spanish team.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Bobby is very underrated. Coutinho gets a lot more attention and debate over his value to a 'big' Spanish team.
> 
> View attachment 124078



His movement is superb. Let then carry on talking about Kane, we need to try and start keeping our best players, but we also need to start winning thing's if were going to do that.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2017)

VVD in da house


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 27, 2017)

TruXta said:


> VVD in da house


75 million for a defender. Crazy.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> 75 million for a defender. Crazy.


Excellent stuff though. Signal of intent. Also glad he didn't go to rivals.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2017)

Also, how much was Rio when Utd took him? Probably more if you factor in football inflation.


----------



## sealion (Dec 27, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Signal of intent.


Finishing top four ?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> Finishing top four ?




Spending money and attracting the right players more so. Or at least, that's the idea.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 27, 2017)

...or just spending the money they'll get from Coutinho...


----------



## sealion (Dec 27, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Spending money and attracting the right players more so. Or at least, that's the idea.


That's a lot of dough for a defender and wouldn't happen outside the premier league. If you pay that for a defender who played for Celtic and Southampton plus limited inernational experience then you'll get well stiched up when you need an attacker.


----------



## sealion (Dec 27, 2017)

steveo87 said:


> ...or just spending the money they'll get from Coutinho...


Ouch


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 27, 2017)

Just playing Devils Advocate of course.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2017)

Wouldn’t it be cheaper if we just poached Southampton’s chief scout.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> That's a lot of dough for a defender and wouldn't happen outside the premier league. If you pay that for a defender who played for Celtic and Southampton plus limited inernational experience then you'll get well stiched up when you need an attacker.


It's all mad really, and while we payed over the odds, he's a coveted player. You're right that it wouldn't happen outside the EPL, but that's just how it is. Sky and BT are as guilty as the clubs.


----------



## sealion (Dec 27, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Wouldn’t it be cheaper if we just poached Southampton.


Ffy


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 27, 2017)

Celtic get 10% of the fee. Nice work for nothing.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2017)

Love the fact that hours after Mourinho whinging about Man Utd not spending enough that the scousers splash out £75m


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2017)

VVD for 75m is crazy but modern football is exactly that sadly. I think that Klopp is allowing LFC to punch above their weight in the transfer market regardless of cost.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 28, 2017)

Badgers said:


> VVD for 75m is crazy but modern football is exactly that sadly. I think that Klopp is allowing LFC to punch above their weight in the transfer market regardless of cost.
> 
> View attachment 124089


All cynicism aside, I think it's our/Liverpool's only major draw at the minute.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 28, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Celtic get 10% of the fee. Nice work for nothing.


Always happy to help out our northern brethren


----------



## binka (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't see why a defensive player shouldn't be as valued as an attacking player. Man City binned off all their ancient fullbacks and the goalkeeper then spent the best part of £150m on upgrades - I don't think anyone would say they haven't been worth it (after 20 games conceded 12 goals this season - 22 last season) Not much point in having some of the best attackers around if some clown(s) at the back are going to shit the bed every game. 

Obviously I hope he is a massive failure though


----------



## TruXta (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank fuck for that. Didn't see it, but sounded like we had the lion's share of possession and chances.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## cybershot (Dec 31, 2017)

So is Phil off in this window? I don't think so personally, would seem a bit daft, but I wouldn't be surprised if a deal for the summer was agreed now.


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

No Salah or Coutiniho in todays line up


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> No Salah or Coutiniho in todays line up


No Bobby either! Gonna be tough to score against Burnley today.


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

S☼I said:


> No Bobby either! Gonna be tough to score against Burnley today.


Just saw that! Maybe saving them for Everton and Man city.


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Gonna be tough to score against Burnley today.


They have been a bit shakey since ward was injured, so maybe Solanke will do okay.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> Just saw that! Maybe saving them for Everton and Man city.


The amount of running they all get through and the schedule demands they have a rest I think. And if we scrape a 1-0 I'll be delighted.


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

S☼I said:


> and the schedule demands


It's a bit daft playing so many games in a short space of time. been some poor quality football over the holiday period.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep, totally wrong time for this game, to be honest, I'll be happy with a draw!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

Good news the BBC are showing this


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)

Barcelona's mega Coutinho bid might have been revealed

Seems pretty certain that Coutinho is going. It is a bit shit with LFC in the Champions League knockout stages and 4th in the league  but there it is. Hopefully LFC will manage a decent price and ideally a summer transfer


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes hoping it’s for a deal in the summer, and that we go in to win champions league!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Yes hoping it’s for a deal in the summer, and that we go in to win champions league!


Dreamer


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)

Even more upsetting news


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Even more upsetting news
> 
> View attachment 124485



Hopefully he don’t make a tit out of himself. Saw him last month at one of those ‘an evening with’ type things and he comes across as being very intelligent and understanding of current issues in society. So let’s jist hope there’s not someone in there to wind him up. Which of course. There will be.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2018)

Sky saying Can has agreed to join Juventus next summer on a free. Contract expires then so is able to talk to clubs.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2018)

Slight tangent.

Just watched Kenny (2017) - IMDb

Really recommend it even thou as a Liverpool fan it doesn't really offer anything new. However the grief, stress and turmoil of Hillsborough will clearly never leave this man. His still almost inability to talk about it, or go anywhere near the Stadium now (even thou he must have re-visited as a Manager in the years closer to the incident) shows that this humble man still believes he has to be strong for all the families involved. One would assume he has had help to deal with it, but if he hasn't, I hope he finds the ability to do so at some point, for himself. Privately of course.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

Soft penalty for LFC there but amazing that Holgate got no card at all for that push


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Soft penalty for LFC there but amazing that Holgate got no card at all for that push


Didn't think it was a penalty at all. Lallana went over like a sack of spuds. Looking forward to his 2 game ban. 

Holgate is very lucky though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

tommers said:


> Didn't think it was a penalty at all. Lallana went over like a sack of spuds. Looking forward to his 2 game ban.
> 
> Holgate is very lucky though.


It was soft like the EFC penalty against LFC in the last game iirc?

Holgate was a straight red though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

Good to see Derby have kept Utd goalless despite it being a bit one-sided


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyway... 

Liverpool haven't lost a Merseyside derby in which they've scored first since 1992


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

FFS (good goal mind)


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2018)

Worth every penny


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

Not the game LFC wanted but a win is a win. Fair play to Robertson (should be MOM) and a nice start for VVD with that goal. Looked a bit out of sorts (weak?) without Coutinho and Salah though.

Still a good record against Everton


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Worth every penny


He might need to do a bit more to fully pay it off  still a good start for the lad. 

Did Carra do the same thing?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2018)

I thought it was quite sporting of Kloppo to put our second team out against the lower-in-the league-under-dog-shit opposition. It would have been fab for them to take the game back to the deluded peoples club so they could really sing hard and proud about their history in Derby games


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He might need to do a bit more to fully pay it off  still a good start for the lad.
> 
> Did Carra do the same thing?


No it cost us more to have that tattoo removed from his arm


----------



## Favelado (Jan 6, 2018)

They put it on Spanish terrestrial. Get in.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Fair play to Robertson (should be MOM)



Bang on. I thought he was superb throughout, having not seen much of him previously.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Deal agreed


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

Was always going to happen. Hopefully get a replacement now we've got a big load of wedge. Thomas Lemar mentioned in dispatches; only vaguely heard of him so I looked at a highlight reel and he looks like a pretty good left winger, slightly reminiscent of a young John Barnes, very left footed, pretty quick, good change of direction, only 22


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Mahrez has been mentioned. Could do a job etc


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

I suspect that some of this money has already been spent  talk of Keita, Lemar, Sanchez, Mahrez and others in this window is nice but I honestly can't see a 'marquee' signing unless LFC get a bit lucky. 

Once Salah is back, Mane finds previous form and if Firmino stays fit I think LFC can cope without.

Am sad but it was a matter of time. Nice bit of business given what LFC paid for the lad. He might even be back to end his career as a Liverpool super-sub one day


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Rooney ? Knows the area well, lot of time for local oaps


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> Rooney ? Knows the area well, lot of time for local oaps


I was thinking maybe get that Andy Carroll back?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was thinking maybe get that Andy Carroll back?


We could team him up with Robbie Keane


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was thinking maybe get that Andy Carroll back?


Tramps buffet version of Crouchy!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 6, 2018)

Not overly worried, would have preferred him to go end of season, seems daft when pushing for CL and still in the knock out stages, maybe they were afraid we'd draw them!

We'll get over it, like we did Keegan, Souness, Rush, McManaman, Owen, Torres, Suarez.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

When Suarez went LFC did not have players in the form of Salah or Firmino. A short while back when Mane was injured it effected us a lot and he is still finding that old form. LFC will sorely miss Coutinho but are in better shape to manage without. 

I do think that the Ox has potential and hopefully Lallana can reclaim some of his old form. Maybe even Solanke might step up?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> Tramps buffet version of Crouchy!




I just miss Heskey and am getting carried away


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't rate Ox and Lallana needs to get better fast, he wasn't good last night. Next season is gonna be good with Keita arriving and VVD having settled in.


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I just miss Heskey and am getting carried away


You did what to miss heskey ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2018)

Disappointing we can still loose a player when in champions league and top 4, but there are a handful of clubs who can still get any players they want. Hope we spend the money wisely.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> You did what to miss heskey ?


I was the only LFC fan who liked Emile


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was the only LFC fan who liked Emile


Joke fail on my behalf. Miss Heskey !! get it ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Coutinho's buyout clause at Barcelona is set at 400 million euros


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was the only LFC fan who liked Emile



Everyone likes Emile Heskey surely? Not the best player maybe but one of the most likeable.


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Coutinho's buyout clause at Barcelona is set at 400 million euros


That's Millwall out of the running then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Everyone likes Emile Heskey surely? Not the best player maybe but one of the most likeable.


I thought as a partner to Owen he was perfect. Strong on the ball and could hold up defenders to give the little fast lad space...

Anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> That's Millwall out of the running then


Suppose they could take him by force?


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was thinking maybe get that Andy Carroll back?


£60 million + that fella with the weird teeth.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

It could be worse of course 
Could be goalless at Norwich


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Suppose they could take him by force?


It could get Messi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was the only LFC fan who liked Emile


I liked him but was always a bit frustrated. If he'd had the confidence of Joey Barton he'd have been a great footballer. Always looked a bit scared to be out there.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> It could be worse of course
> Could be goalless at Norwich


#ConteOut


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Since his debut in February 2013, Philippe Coutinho has been directly involved in more goals in all competitions than any other Liverpool player (54 goals, 43 assists)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Klopp wants to bring Suarez back to Anfield | Kopworld


----------



## N_igma (Jan 6, 2018)

I’m gonna miss him he brings a certain flair and imagination that will be hard to replace. Honestly thought it would’ve made more sense to go in the summer he can’t play CL football for Barca and he’s got plenty of years to win medals with them. But can’t really begrudge him that much and I wish him well.

With that money we need to buy Lemar and a world class striker and I think we’ll be fine.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 6, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Disappointing we can still loose a player when in champions league and top 4, but there are a handful of clubs who can still get any players they want. Hope we spend the money wisely.


You've already spent over half of it!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2018)

Someone like Di Maria and the rest on a goalie upgrade would be alright. With Klopp involved the club seem to know what they are doing and spend money well these days so I'm not worried.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

Could be worse. 
Could be Mark Hughes


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2018)

Humberto said:


> Someone like Di Maria and the rest on a goalie upgrade would be alright. With Klopp involved the club seem to know what they are doing and spend money well these days so I'm not worried.


Di Maria? Fuck no.

Navas, Oblak or someone of that ilk, hell yes. Also a proper DM now that Henderson is shit again, Can is leaving and Keita is still half a season away.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 6, 2018)

Humberto said:


> With Klopp involved the club seem to know what they are doing and spend money well these days so I'm not worried.



If Klopp didn't want him to go in Jan then I'm confident he would have stayed until Summer, so I'mm pretty confident Klopp knows what he is doing and will have his replacement already in mind and whatever else he wants do to. It does seem since Peter Moore arrived we seem a lot more pro-active in the market rather than fucking up and transfers dragging on all summer (VVD being the exception)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

So...

Mahrez for £55m anyone?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 7, 2018)

Very difficult with Latin players when Mardid or Barca com knocking but Liverpool have got a good price.Personally cant see Mahrez going to Liverpool, not sure hes Klopps style.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 7, 2018)

142 million, he's not even that good!  He doesn't even fit into Barca's style.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 7, 2018)

Dandred said:


> 142 million, he's not even that good!  He doesn't even fit into Barca's style.



Yeah I mean Barca are more into big, lumbering brutes of midfielders who are good at heading and robust defending - what could they possibly see in a brilliant creative midfielder capable of opening up games in a split-second and scoring rockets from outside the box... it's madness isn't it.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm more likely to believe Sachin.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd rather we dropped fifty million on a goalie who doesn't shit himself every time across comes near him. We've already got two of those.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## binka (Jan 7, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Very difficult with Latin players when Mardid or Barca com knocking but Liverpool have got a good price.Personally cant see Mahrez going to Liverpool, not sure hes Klopps style.


Although it's inevitable that your South American players will naturally be drawn to Real and Barca you'd expect the EPL to be the preferred destination of the very best Canada, Australia and New Zealand have to offer so it's swings and roundabouts really


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 7, 2018)

binka said:


> Although it's inevitable that your South American players will naturally be drawn to Real and Barca you'd expect the EPL to be the preferred destination of the very best Canada, Australia and New Zealand have to offer so it's swings and roundabouts really



I was intrigued so I had to look up how many players in the EPL there were from those countries.The answer is 9. Highest estimated value is Chris Wood at £10m, akthough personally I think Aaron Mooy is worth more than him.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, apparently, it's Keita! 

Liverpool hoping to speed up Naby Keita's transfer from RB Leipzig following Philippe Coutinho departure


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Well, apparently, it's Keita!
> 
> Liverpool hoping to speed up Naby Keita's transfer from RB Leipzig following Philippe Coutinho departure


Cup tied isn't he?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2018)

Subaru driver tests positive for cocaine and cannabis following crash

Lots of sources saying this is Nathaniel Clyne


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 10, 2018)

Tommy Lawrence: former Liverpool and Tranmere goalkeeper dies - Tommy Lawrence: former Liverpool and Tranmere goalkeeper dies

Remember him well. R.I.P. Big fella.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 13, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Tommy Lawrence: former Liverpool and Tranmere goalkeeper dies - Tommy Lawrence: former Liverpool and Tranmere goalkeeper dies
> 
> Remember him well. R.I.P. Big fella.


My dad was 80 last week and in amongst the post Derby footy banta he mentioned "The flying pig" . Sad loss old Tommy. The freak interview with the BBC was mint TV


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2018)

VVD almost certain not to play 

Playing at home but it is STILL against City so hoping for a narrow win at best. Draw would be okay but kinda expecting the worse


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

Badgers said:


> VVD almost certain not to play
> 
> Playing at home but it is STILL against City so hoping for a narrow win at best. Draw would be okay but kinda expecting the worse



Not very often I want Liverpool to win but today I do, even though they'll leapfrog CFC into 3rd.
I think if the Reds go for it they could end up winning a high scoring thriller, 4-3 maybe.

Here's hoping, someone's gotta stop City. 
Arsenal haven't shut up about their "invincibles" yet.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2018)

A win would be huge with Chelsea dropping points yesterday, it's all very tight around us and we could do with winning these sort of games.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't usually have much interest in the prem, but today i will go to the pub and watch this game over a lemonade £ 3.70 a pint, cunts . I reckon citeh could come unstuck today after getting out of jail at palace. Should be a good game with the amount of quality on the pitch. Mon the reds


----------



## Voley (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> today i will go to the pub and watch this game over a lemonade £ 3.70 a pint, cunts .


There are many aspects of sobriety that are tough but that's probably the one that fucks me off the most tbh.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Voley said:


> There are many aspects of sobriety that are tough but that's probably the one that fucks me off the most tbh.


I will piss in there plant pot when i leave, so not all bad


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2018)

This is brilliant. My fantasy score is down the shitter but I don't care
4-1 up and doing nutmegs on Citeh players.
Still think we need a couple of goals to be sure of the win


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Blow the fucking whistle now


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2018)

> 15:55
> *Get Involved*
> 
> #bbcfootball or text 81111 (UK only)
> ...




Good game this


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> I will piss in there plant pot when i leave, so not all bad



Piss in the empty pint glass then give to back over the bar and say I don't want that it's gone warm


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Reckon United fans must feel sick cheering all your goals


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Piss in the empty pint glass then give to back over the bar and say I don't want that it's gone warm


I left the boozer mate. Full of pissed up hipsters who don't like the smell of my half time spliff apparently  I will piss on a fixed wheel bike next time i see one


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

I think Klopp should shut up shop now. Fours enough


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> I left the boozer mate. Full of pissed up hipsters who don't like the smell of my half time spliff apparently  I will piss on a fixed wheel bike next time i see one



Was it overpowering their raspberry and mint vapes


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Told ya!


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

That goals done you out of £16 sealion


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> Blow the fucking whistle now View attachment 125349


Did that just cost you 16 quid?


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 14, 2018)

You’ve still got 4-2 mate. Hang on in there.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Was it overpowering their raspberry and mint vapes



Just a tad mate. I don't think it was smell but the fact i wasn't smoking it from a £300 lump metal


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did that just cost you 16 quid?


I have 4-1 at 80/1 and 4-2 at  50/1. I don't feel to hopeful now and can fell another goal coming


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> That goals done you out of £16 sealion


I don't see it like that. I have won nothing yet and if i lose i lose my stake only.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> You’ve still got 4-2 mate. Hang on in there.


Tell that to Liverpool not me


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> I don't see it like that. I havee won nothing yet and if i lose i lose my stake only.



I was just thinking he's actually won 50 if it stays 4-2


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

four minutes ! DRAMA


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Told ya


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh ffs.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Calm down calm down


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh shit


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

Bollox sealion


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2018)

Squeaky squeaky bum time


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Bollox sealion


I'm pragmatic about these bets and know they can fuck up. £3 in the bin thats all.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

Full time! Well done chaps ,enjoy!


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> I'm pragmatic about these bets and know they can fuck up. £3 in the bin thats all.



It's sensible betting, not like you got your house on it and makes the games more fun to watch.

I quoted 4-3 up thread but never got round to putting a lazy quid on. Oh well.

Well done Liverpool though.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2018)

Great game that


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 14, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Great game that



I had it on Radio and it sounded great. 
I think Robbie Savage has wet his pants with excitement.
Will watch it later on MOTD2


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Great game that


It was. If citeh were worth 3 then you lot were worth a couple more.


----------



## JimW (Jan 14, 2018)

Feel like if there'd been a few more minutes City might have got the draw; never quite understood how momentum works in football but it's clearly a thing.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 14, 2018)

JimW said:


> never quite understood how momentum works in football but it's clearly a thing.



Because, as with every sport I can think of and played, a fair percentage is played in the head.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2018)

Phew, should never have been allowed to get squeaky bum thou!


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> I had it on Radio and it sounded great.
> I think Robbie Savage has wet his pants with excitement.


I listened to the second half on 5 live and was heading corners away as the commentator was calling it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 14, 2018)

All credit to 'pool, but the defending for City's third is _absolutely _shocking


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Because, as with every sport I can think of and played, a fair percentage is played in the head.


I agree. been to two games where teams were 3 up and coasting, then one go's in, no panic, second go's in, players looking at each other and words being exchanged, a late third go's in, panic and finger pointing with verbals, Final whistle saved both them teams.


----------



## JimW (Jan 14, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Because, as with every sport I can think of and played, a fair percentage is played in the head.


That's the bit I do get but still don't understand exactly how it pans out in games like this or those headless chicken final minutes you get, and then you see games were a goal back is shaken off and they dig in etc.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

JimW said:


> That's the bit I do get but still don't understand exactly how it pans out in games like this or those headless chicken final minutes you get, and then you see games were a goal back is shaken off and they dig in etc.


Tiredness / Adrenaline i reckon.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2018)

Get the fuck in 

Still haven't figured out how to close a game down, which surely must be on Klopp.

But three points will do every day.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 14, 2018)

Brilliant that a game like that panned out a goal-fest - just goes to show cunts like Mourinho don't play the game in the spirit it was intended, and then sulk after... fabulous game of football [emoji1474]


----------



## N_igma (Jan 14, 2018)

There was a 5-10 minute period in that game that took me back to the time we hammered Arsenal with Suarez et al just complete dominance and determination to chase the ball was quite awesome. 

Defensive frailties are still there but as long as we score more than the other team I don’t give a flying fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2018)

A great win. As TruXta said earlier it is a shame that LFC could not maintain the attacking or close the game down in the last 20-30 minutes but great result regardless. 

Can was excellent. Robertson is starting to look as good a bargain as Salah  Ox proving the doubters wrong  Even Lovren played well  Klopp swearing was just the icing on the cake  

LFC now 18 games unbeaten which is a nice stat.


----------



## sealion (Jan 15, 2018)

A bit of History on the kits you have worn
Liverpool - Historical Football Kits


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> A bit of History on the kits you have worn
> Liverpool - Historical Football Kits


I had the1982-83. Was lovely.


----------



## sealion (Jan 15, 2018)

Shame about the sponsors name being splashed across kits.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 16, 2018)

Got all the red ones from 86 until 2013 when it became clear the red was no longer a 2 season fixture. Rip offs.

Do like this seasons thou, will buy it at the end of the season when it's vastly reduced.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 16, 2018)

Wish I had this in an adult size!! 

Probably wouldn't sell it thou. I've got it sized as an 8 year old boy!! 

1987-88 Liverpool Home Shirt (Excellent) S - Classic Retro Vintage Football Shirts


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2018)

Firmino and Holgate - FA probe set to enter a third week


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2018)

*Best LFC Premier League goal/minute ratio*

Mohamed Salah - 93 mins
Fernando Torres - 121 mins
Daniel Sturridge - 131 mins
Luis Suarez - 139 mins
Michael Owen - 142 mins
Robbie Fowler - 159 mins
Titi Camara - 161 mins
Christian Benteke - 169 mins
Sadio Mane - 175 mins


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2018)

Well done Swansea, thoroughly deserved that. We were plain shit.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> *Best LFC Premier League goal/minute ratio*
> 
> Mohamed Salah - 93 mins
> Fernando Torres - 121 mins
> ...


Should get a couple in the next game, then....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)

Lost to Swansea but richer than Spurs


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Inter agree Sturridge deal | Kopworld


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2018)

From an England POV that would be an interesting development. Guy's clearly got talent on his day, just had a bit of bad luck with injuries and, possibly, attitude. Although with regards to the latter it is all bits 'n' pieces reported in the media, so what do I know.

If he could get back to his best ahead of the World Cup that could be a real plus for England.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm sure a prayer to God and he'll be back to his best.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

Reds warned after flu bug rips through West Brom squad


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2018)

Could have gone today. Turned down tickets as Had plans. Which have since been cancelled. Grrrr.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2018)

Balls. Entertaining I guess.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 27, 2018)

Alan FUCKING Pardew....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 27, 2018)

Mickey Mouse competition, concentrate on the League, etc


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2018)

That new expensive centre half has made all the difference .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2018)

Newcastle and West Brom now apparently chasing a Sturridge loan deal.

I mean, neither are Inter Milan, in both club and city...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2018)

Going to be a tough game today. LFC with home advantage but Spuds with more consistency of late


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2018)

Good start 

Does that make Salah the fastest LFC player to 20 PL goals?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2018)

Not a bad half.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2018)

He's a fucking genius. We hardly deserved that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2018)

Fucking what


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2018)

Kinell  Peno


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2018)

sniper in the kop


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2018)

They deserved the draw to be fair. Thought we were shite 2nd half.


----------



## JimW (Feb 4, 2018)

Armoured taxi for the linesman.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2018)

First half almost all LFC 
Second half almost all THFC 
Referee shit all game 
Result was fair


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2018)

Kane 100 goals in 141 games
Salah 21 goals in 25 games


----------



## passenger (Feb 4, 2018)

One of the best games of the season, mental


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok with the result, but neither of those were penalties.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 4, 2018)

First was offside, he touched it with his knee, second, not seen enough yet but it looked like a dive or very weak.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2018)

The second for me looks as if the Spurs player simply gets in between van Dijk and the ball just as VVD is about the clear it. From the angle I saw I don't think VVD saw the Spurs player. There was clearly contact but I'm not sure that was a pen.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2018)

I am not sure of the rule here? A kick in the back of the leg is a foul?


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

The Saints today away.

Considering we've poached pretty much half their squad last few years!


This is important for a top 4 finish.


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

GOALIO!

Firmino!


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

it kinda niggles me that we sold couthino and sent sturridge out on loan.

so two attacking players out, no replacements, not even a loan..... what if mane or firmino gets injured?


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

Saints starting to pick it up now


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

GOALLLLL!


Salah, of course!


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

can easy see Salah knocking in another 10 at least in the Prem alone, once you get up n past that 30 goals a season mark, barca & real come knocking with 150m + bids.


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2018)

2-0 result to us, puts us nicely in 3rd, 2 points clear of tottenham and only 2 points under 2nd place man utd!

sky's the limit hey!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2018)

Feels like ages since we've kept a clean sheet. Felt like the game was slipping after 1-0, but Saints showed why they might well be relegated this season after no 2. Bit of a training game in the end, perfect prep for Porto.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2018)

needed that. Champions League back in the week, so will be interesting to see how we deal with the weekend games after those two porto games, it will be the biggest test of players fitness now. We're starting to hit the 'business end' of the season.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2018)

Is it time to start rotating more? Especially in the 2nd half I was thinking get Salah and Mane off around the 60 minutes mark. We desperately need them fit through the rest of the season.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2018)

Possibly the one thing I don't like about Klopp. Makes subs way too late. Both tactically and fitness wise.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2018)

I think if you look at the numbers his subs have a decent impact, but yes, they always feel 10 minutes too late.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2018)

Salah is one goal away from becoming only the 13th player to score 30 in a season for the club.


> Sam Raybould, Jack Parkinson, Gordon Hodgson, John Evans, Billy Liddell, Kevin Lewis, Roger Hunt, Kenny Dalglish, Ian Rush, John Aldridge, Robbie Fowler, Fernando Torres, Luis Suarez.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2018)

Fair play


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2018)

Blimey, that was pretty good.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2018)

Impressive result for an away leg  I fell asleep at half time  so missed a lot of the fun.

Glad to see there is a bit of a break till the next (West Ham) on the 24/02 as an injury to Firmino or Salah or others would be a real blow right now.



Badgers said:


> Salah is one goal away from becoming only the 13th player to score 30 in a season for the club.


Not quite accurate according to this list:

http://www.lfchistory.net/Stats/GoalScorersWith30GoalsInSeason

Since 1962/63:


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2018)

Very good (generous?) player ratings here:

Porto 0–5 Liverpool: Player Ratings

Your thoughts on 9.5/10 for Mane TruXta ?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 15, 2018)

More like 8.5


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2018)

Over two legs I think we stand a chance of beating anyone thats left.

So, just the final that might be a problem for Klopp yet again.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Over two legs I think we stand a chance of beating anyone thats left.


Possibly...

Same could be said of more than half the other remaining teams though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2018)

Total goals and assists for Klopp's Liverpool:

72 Firmino
59 Coutinho
39 Mané
38 Salah, Milner
28 Sturridge
27 Lallana
25 Origi
21 Wijnaldum
20 Can


----------



## agricola (Feb 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Over two legs I think we stand a chance of beating anyone thats left.
> 
> So, just the final that might be a problem for Klopp yet again.



Juventus are the only ones who wouldn't play in exactly the wrong way to play against the RS, so if Spurs put them out you lot are probably favourites.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2018)

agricola said:


> Juventus are the only ones who wouldn't play in exactly the wrong way to play against the RS, so if Spurs put them out you lot are probably favourites.


Eh? 

Not Man City, Barca or Madrid then?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Eh?
> 
> Not Man City, Barca or Madrid then?



I think he means Juve are the only ones that could probably set themselves up to stop us from actually scoring.

Or if you meant the others are favourites. Nah, come on, we can beat them all.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2018)

I see


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2018)

Most 5+ goal away wins by Liverpool managers:

5 - Klopp
4 - Paisley, Houllier
3 - Barclay, McKenna
2 - Shankly, Benitez, Rodgers


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2018)

Firmino will NOT be charged by FA after Holgate racism claim


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2018)

Love a pre match stat 

_Liverpool have won the last two Premier League meetings 4-0 and 4-1. They last scored four goals or more in three consecutive games against a single opponent when facing Norwich between 2012 and 2013.

The Reds are unbeaten in 15 Premier League matches at Anfield since losing to Crystal Palace in April (W8, D7).

Liverpool are the division's form team with an unrivalled 19 points over the past eight games.

Their only league defeat in 18 games spanning the last four months came at Swansea in January (W12, D5).



Jurgen Klopp's 17 Premier League defeats as manager have been against sides whose average position was 12th - which is where West Ham will start the day._


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2018)

Nothing like positive stats to set you up for a piss poor performance.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Nothing like positive stats to set you up for a piss poor performance.


Liverpool do like to disappoint


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2018)

Not bad that  

Still managed to look wobbly at times  but also felt they should have had a couple/few more today  

Good to be 2nd 

Hopefully an ugly Utd vs Chelski draw on Sunday


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 24, 2018)

At one point this season United were ten points clear of Liverpool this season....
That's made my weekend!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpool 4-1 West Ham United Highlights


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 24, 2018)

He's really not very good is he...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 26, 2018)

I went up for this one , great club history , great fans , great stadium . 

We used to be like you ......................


----------



## Favelado (Feb 28, 2018)

hammerntongues said:


> I went up for this one , great club history , great fans , great stadium .
> 
> We used to be like you ......................



We've always got the 2006 FA Cup final. Bezzie mates that day.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 3, 2018)

I just fucking love Rafa. 
No real reason he's just boss.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 3, 2018)

Highlights: http://rutube.ru/play/embed/10975540


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## moody (Mar 10, 2018)

Today, we got MAN UTD away!

this is make or break for us. we are teetering from 2nd to 3rd and this will be crucial for putting a little much needed distance between us and the scum.  A loss wouldn't mean the end of the world, we'll still be in a better place than the last few previous seasons but 2nd & 3rds are what we need, just as much as good runs in the Champ league, this will attract better players and make them more affordable what with CL revenue.

I have a funny feeling, altho we have a formidable front 3, esp firmino and salah, since courthnino left, we're lacking that magic spark and could easy slip back into a stint of dull draws, esp against lower clubs.

fingers crossed, shame we can't all watch it on some kind of fisco group showing!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2018)

We've done better without Coutinho all season. Reckon this will be another dull draw.


----------



## moody (Mar 10, 2018)

TruXta said:


> We've done better without Coutinho all season. Reckon this will be another dull draw.




undoubtably a world class playmaker, can see salah going the same way


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2018)

moody said:


> can see salah going the same way


Perhaps.

Typical result at OT. It's a mentality issue imo.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve highlighted this set play, you can see the distance he gets on his delivery and it’s absolutely unbelievable”


----------



## Wilf (Mar 12, 2018)

Quite like his evolving statements throughout the day. This one particularly:


> The biggest regret, certainly, is for the 14 year old girl to be caught in the middle of this, and my altercation with the father.


... as if it was a bit of innocent Frisbee tossing that she somehow stuck her face in the middle of.

Anyway, fair play to him, I can barely manage changing a cd when I'm in the car. He manages to get the window open, drive and still propel his gobbet into a headwind - and hit the target.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2018)

Madrid after Salah  

Priced at £142m


----------



## cybershot (Mar 12, 2018)

Fuck sake. All our contracts need clauses in them that Barcelona and Madrid have to pay 4x the buy out clause, or some shit


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 12, 2018)

the father was driving and filming at the same time. is that legal? it seems like a phone camera to me. his eyes might have flashed pound signs when JC spit.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 12, 2018)

The father sounds like a cunt. It would be a shame of JC lost his job over this.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 12, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> The father sounds like a cunt. It would be a shame of JC lost his job over this.


True, though spitting is pretty grim - and also exceedingly naff. Wouldn't have been as bad if he'd offered the dad out. Not, I would hastily add, for macho reasons. It's just that even blokey bluster would be better than spitting.


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 13, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> The father sounds like a cunt. It would be a shame of JC lost his job over this.



Not sure why the father is a "cunt". He didn't swear. He didn't abuse Carragher personally.

He just took the piss out of Liverpool losing. 

If anyone's the cunt it's Carragher. 

ps - whatever happened to the "famous Scouse sense of humour" eh?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2018)

What Carragher did was vile, inexcusable and unforgivable.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 13, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Not sure why the father is a "cunt". He didn't swear. He didn't abuse Carragher personally.
> 
> He just took the piss out of Liverpool losing.
> 
> ...



Make sure you get a dig at scousers in there. We'll get the victim card clichés next.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 13, 2018)

S☼I said:


> What Carragher did was vile, inexcusable and unforgivable.


Unforgivable? Nah.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 14, 2018)

father is being investigated for filming while driving. hopefully he will be fined the same amount for what he got when he sold the rights to his video.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Make sure you get a dig at scousers in there. We'll get the victim card clichés next.


If the cap fits and all that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2018)

Mourinho: 


> Liverpool have the Champions League, but we have the FA Cup


----------



## Wilf (Mar 14, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Not sure why the father is a "cunt". He didn't swear. He didn't abuse Carragher personally.
> 
> He just took the piss out of Liverpool losing.
> 
> ...


He's a cunt for winding his window down and doing bantz while driving - ditto using his phone while driving. There's also a fair degree of cuntery in, presumably, going to the papers with his footage to make money (rather than the police if he was really offended).  But yes, Carragher's behaviour was vile. In the scheme of things, what was said to him was pretty mild, something like 'hey, hey Jamie, 2-1'.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 14, 2018)

1927 said:


> If the cap fits and all that.



Fuck off cunt. You're lined up with Boris Johnson and Hillsborough deniers. Must feel good.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 14, 2018)

Wilf said:


> He's a cunt for winding his window down and doing bantz while driving - ditto using his phone while driving. There's also a fair degree of cuntery in, presumably, going to the papers with his footage to make money (rather than the police if he was really offended).  But yes, Carragher's behaviour was vile. In the scheme of things, what was said to him was pretty mild, something like 'hey, hey Jamie, 2-1'.


No excuse for what Carra did, but rather than the spitting per se, my bigger worry is what does that say about his road awareness, temper and driving skills?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 14, 2018)

Suspended until end of season by Sky.

From their wording of the press release it sounds like JC has been very apologic and shown remorse for his actions. They have even stated they will ensure he gets the help he needs to guarantee something like this never happens again.

So sounds like they are trying to be 'caring' employer and potentially hinting at mental health issues, without saying as such.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2018)

CL draw tomorrow then  

Barcelona (ESP)
Bayern München (GER)
Juventus (ITA)
Liverpool (ENG)
Manchester City (ENG)
Real Madrid (ESP, holders)
Roma (ITA)
Sevilla (ESP)

Suppose that Sevilla or Roma are the easiest draws on paper  Paddy Power have those two at 33/1 outright. Quite surprised to see City with shorter odds that Barca


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2018)

Last 8 results so far in the competition:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2018)

In other LFC news Ryan Brewster moving up to the first team next season. Injured at the moment but a welcome additional striker


----------



## TruXta (Mar 15, 2018)

Rhian isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Rhian isn't it?


Yes #autocorrect  

We can just call him Da Bru


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Speechless:
Topman withdraws T-shirt from sale after Hillsborough row


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Speechless:
> Topman withdraws T-shirt from sale after Hillsborough row



WTF? Aside from being offensive that's just fucking weird. What did they think they were doing? And that shit about some Bob Marley record...


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> WTF? Aside from being offensive that's just fucking weird. What did they think they were doing? And that shit about some Bob Marley record...


Even if the original decision to design and produce this shirt was an honest mistake (itself pretty astonishing), the number of people who would have been involved in the process right through to it going in the shops... FFS, didn't just one of them make the connection???


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

'Sevilla 1%', sniff.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2018)

Barcelona vs AS Roma
Sevilla vs Bayern Munchen
Juventus vs Real Madrid
Liverpool vs Manchester City


----------



## sealion (Mar 16, 2018)

Citeh!


----------



## sealion (Mar 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool vs Manchester City


You have the beating of them. Should be a great couple of games and difficult to call.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Barcelona vs AS Roma
> Sevilla vs Bayern Munchen
> Juventus vs Real Madrid
> Liverpool vs Manchester City


Well, that will produce a very strong and predictable _semi-final_ draw.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 16, 2018)

I wanted RM or BM


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I wanted RM or BM


Fucking chancer  

I wanted Roma or Sevilla


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Fucking chancer
> 
> I wanted Roma or Sevilla


 In my experience, a very powerful outfit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> In my experience, a very powerful outfit.


Considered by the bookies and stats to be the weakest team in the last eight. No idea how they made it this far


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Considered by the bookies and stats to be the weakest team in the last eight. No idea how they made it this far


Beats me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 130145


Here's my wound and there's a bag of salt. Do your worst.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2018)

Quite frankly, if there's any more mentions of how shit Sevilla are I'll have to invoke the site's anti-bullying policy. As well as a string of no win no fee lawyers, I'm being advised by Laurie Penny and Owen Smith. There's only so much of this monstrous behaviour I can take.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2018)

He's a fucking genius


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> He's a fucking genius


Imagine what he'd be like if he was a striker


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Imagine what he'd be like if he was a striker


I'm hoping that's the reason no one will be interested in buying him come the end of the season


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> I'm hoping that's the reason no one will be interested in buying him come the end of the season


Coutinho leaving has arguably made you a better side!


----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2018)

Any chance of the club offering a mega-deal right now, or is it already too late? Madrid will be all over him, especially as the Bale/Benzema/Cristiano is at an end.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Any chance of the club offering a mega-deal right now, or is it already too late? Madrid will be all over him, especially as the Bale/Benzema/Cristiano is at an end.


Fuck off


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Coutinho leaving has arguably made you a better side!


You could argue that I suppose but I think we'd of got more out of him feeding the mix than not. At least mane has started to shine though so yeah I suppose it's swings and roundabouts


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Any chance of the club offering a mega-deal right now, or is it already too late? Madrid will be all over him, especially as the Bale/Benzema/Cristiano is at an end.


Why would he go to a team in transition apart from the money ?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> the money



Also, as much as many LFC fans would like to deny it, your Madrids, Barcelonas and Uniteds mad:) have both a recent history and a fan base that just trounces ours.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Uniteds mad:)


----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Why would he go to a team in transition apart from the money ?



You get to live in Madrid, rather than Merseyside (no offence I like Liverpool and am a supporter) and RM are the most successful club there is on the planet. Why wouldn't you go and play for Zidane, against Messi, and for a ten-time European Cup winning club for twice as much money?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Also, as much as many LFC fans would like to deny it, your Madrids, Barcelonas and Uniteds mad:) have both a recent history and a fan base that just trounces ours.



The United bit is wrong. They are basically Nottingham Forest when it comes to Europe.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 17, 2018)

Favelado said:


> The United bit is wrong. They are basically Nottingham Forest when it comes to Europe.


I wasn't talking Europe, more titles and cups in general.


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)

Favelado said:


> You get to live in Madrid, rather than Merseyside


He wouldn't be the star man at Madrid


Favelado said:


> Why wouldn't you go and play for Zidane,


They are fourth in the league under him.
Madrid have an ageing team that needs rebuilding and it could take a while. I could understand it if he wanted to go to Barca.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2018)

You're worse than a madridista! Zidane hasn't done too bad!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 17, 2018)

Given it's his first managerial post...


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)

Favelado said:


> You're worse than a madridista!


What the hell is that 


Favelado said:


> Zidane hasn't done too bad!


He hasn't done great either this season considering the money and players he has at his disposal.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2018)

madridista is a Madrid fan. Fickle and prone to moaning.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2018)

Salah is now the leading goalscorer in Europe's top five leagues - overtaking Barcelona's Messi and Tottenham striker Harry Kane.


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> What the hell is that
> 
> He hasn't done great either this season considering the money and players he has at his disposal.


No but his overall record at Madrid has been excellent. I know in football you're sometimes viewed as good as your last game, but only a fool would judge Zidane just on this season's performance, especially considering what he has achieved at Real.


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> but only a fool would judge Zidane just on this season's performance, especially considering what he has achieved at Real.


Im not.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 18, 2018)

Football sites are stuffed full of explanations as to why player X shouldn't want to move to Real/Barca. Player X generally doesn't seem to agree when it comes down to it though.


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2018)

Just watched last nights MOTD. Salah was fucking amazing. That goal where he took three defenders out - haven't seen that since the Suarez days. Four goals and an assist if you had him in your fantasy football team.


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Football sites are stuffed full of explanations as to why player X shouldn't want to move to Real/Barca. Player X generally doesn't seem to agree when it comes down to it though.


He can only go to one of them. What would be the point of a discussion board if we all agreed ?


----------



## Mungy (Mar 18, 2018)

I fucking hate you lot, collectively obvs not individually, but your man Salah is a footballing God this season. As much as I hate to say it, I like your manager, he comes across as a nice bloke. I feel dirty now


----------



## cybershot (Mar 19, 2018)

Back to carra-gate

Good write up here: The only sane person in Carra-gate is Carragher himself... - Football365


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Madrid after Salah
> 
> Priced at £142m


Now rumours of PSG and Barcelona sniffing around too. Price tag of £200 the lastest wild guess


----------



## TruXta (Mar 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Now rumours of PSG and Barcelona sniffing around too. Price tag of £200 the lastest wild guess


Stop reading the rumour pages you monkey


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Stop reading the rumour pages you monkey


I love a bit of wild speculation


----------



## Wilf (Mar 20, 2018)

Mungy said:


> I fucking hate you lot, collectively obvs not individually, but your man Salah is a footballing God this season. As much as I hate to say it, I like your manager, he comes across as a nice bloke. I feel dirty now


Yes, me too. It's _difficult_ to come to terms with these feelings.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2018)

Legends game against Bayern Munich 4-4 at half time.

Goals from Kuyt, Owen, Fowler x2, Zickler x2, Toni and Sergio.


> *Starting XI:* Dudek, McAteer, Carragher, Agger, Riise, McManaman, Gerrard, Alonso, Kuyt, Fowler, Owen.
> 
> Subs: James, Rush, Aldridge, Smicer, Berger, Babb, Kvarme, Garcia, McAllister, Hamann.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2018)

5-5 draw


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Firmino will NOT be charged by FA after Holgate racism claim


More on Holgate:


> Everton defender Mason Holgate has been given a formal warning by the Football Association after allegations he posted homophobic tweets in 2012.
> 
> The 21-year-old has been told to undertake a "mandatory FA inclusion programme" after posts - sent from his account when he was 15 - emerged after Everton's FA Cup defeat by Liverpool.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> 5-5 draw



Let's hope Liverpool v City in ECL is this lively eh


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2018)

Tasty win that. Was hard to conceal our joy, sat as we were in the home section 

Got a bit lucky that Mane wasn't sent off and Benteke being extra shit, but who cares? Big three points.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 31, 2018)

Any result in Chelsea Spurs game does a favour too. A draw best of all, but sit back, watch and enjoy with no stress.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

Sounded like almost an off day for LFC  Hopefully they can turn up against City midweek. 

The Chelsea/Spuds game later should be a good one for the neutrals  hopefully an ill disciplined, injury filled goalless draw


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Was hard to conceal our joy, sat as we were in the home section


You and a few thousand others


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> You and a few thousand others


Quite possibly. Though we were quite close to the ultras section, and it was fairly obvious that everyone around us were diehard Palace fans. Which made the fact that my very excitable mate kept quiet a big bonus.


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Quite possibly. Though we were quite close to the ultras section, and it was fairly obvious that everyone around us were diehard Palace fans. Which made the fact that my very excitable mate kept quiet a big bonus.


How did you manage to get tickets in that section ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

I have see LFC at Selhurst Park several times. Never had an issue getting tickets, but has been a fair while now  

First time I went was 12th September 1989


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> First time I went was 12th September 1989


Why the grin brother ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> Why the grin brother ?


I just enjoyed the sport of football that day


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2018)

I went when they beat us after we had won the CL. 
Also saw a goal fest there against Norwich in 2000 with goals from Dougie Friedman and Clinton Morrison. Great game.


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I just enjoyed the sport of football that day


I take it you won then!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> I take it you won then!


The sport of football was the winner


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> First time I went was 12th September 1989


Ah right the 9-0 game  What a first game to witness.


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

Here you go lads


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> Ah right the 9-0 game  What a first game to witness.


It was amazing. Not the first LFC game I went (divorce dad took his boy to a fair few games ) but that was an epic game. 

First time I saw Owen play was at Selhurst Park I think. Remember being amazed by his pace but can't recall the result/date for that one.


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> divorce dad took his boy to a fair few games


My old man only took me to Millwall because the pubs use to shut on a Saturday afternoon between 3pm and 5.30, He carried on boozing at the footie instead. Thanks dad you old pisshead


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> How did you manage to get tickets in that section ?


It wasn't in the ultras section, but the bit of the AW stand that abuts it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> My old man only took me to Millwall because the pubs use to shut on a Saturday afternoon between 3pm and 5.30, He carried on boozing at the footie instead. Thanks dad you old pisshead


 

I got a fair few trips to Anfield with 'divorce dad' when he was on business there. Not been for a long time now and really should make the effort. 

Went a fair bit to Selhurst Park and once or twice to Craven Cottage. Then had a Fulham season ticket for a year which was decent as I saw them beat Juventus and made the Europa final


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

BT Sport have the champions league game coverage


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> BT Sport have the champions league game coverage


Got a free three months access via EE


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Then had a Fulham season ticket for a year


I went to Fulham quite a bit with my son when serving a ban at Millwall . I use to buy 3 kids tickets at a fiver each, then sell one in the park to a tourist for £30-£40. I got £70 off a norwegian geezer holding a placard begging for tickets against Man utd.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> I went to Fulham quite a bit with my son when serving a ban at Millwall . I use to buy 3 kids tickets at a fiver each, then sell one in the park to a tourist for £30-£40. I got £70 off a norwegian geezer holding a placard begging for tickets against Man utd.


Typical Norwegian Utd fan, more money than sense.


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Typical Norwegian Utd fan, more money than sense.


I found that most people will pay over the odds to see United or Liverpool.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> I found that most people will pay over the odds to see United or Liverpool.


Guilty as charged


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Guilty as overcharged


Ftfy


----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Guilty as charged


Maybe we have met


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> Ftfy





sealion said:


> Maybe we have met


Probably not, most of my overcharged tickets have come from sources back in the old country


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

Not too bad...


> Liverpool need a maximum of just 12 points from their remaining six Premier League matches in order to guarantee themselves a top-four finish.
> 
> The Reds meet Chelsea at Stamford Bridge on May 5 but if Klopp’s men win their next four league games then their presence among Europe’s elite next term will already be secured prior to that showdown in the capital.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not too bad...


Everton (A)
Bournemouth (H)
West Brom (A)
Stoke (H)

A doable fixture list. Should at least hope for 10/12 points.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2018)

I saw Liverpool at Selhurst Park vs Wimbledon the night Owen scored on his debut as a sub. That was the good news. Slightly overshadowed by losing 2-1 and Man U taking the title because of it.

ETA: Badgers that might be the one you mention. Evening match. Midweek. Owen was incredible. If he'd been on from the start we would've still been in with a shout for the title.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2018)

Voley said:


> I saw Liverpool at Selhurst Park vs Wimbledon the night Owen scored on his debut as a sub. That was the good news. Slightly overshadowed by losing 2-1 and Man U taking the title because of it.
> 
> ETA: Badgers that might be the one you mention. Evening match. Midweek. Owen was incredible. If he'd been on from the start we would've still been in with a shout for the title.


Rings a bell


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2018)

Matip out as well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Matip out as well


At least Aguero is not starting, he has a good record scoring against LFC

Has the _potential_ to be an epic match tonight, hope it delivers


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Has the _potential_ to be an epic match tonight, hope it delivers


Im sure it will. Two attack minded sides doing what they do best, should be a thriller!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> Im sure it will. Two attack minded sides doing what they do best, should be a thriller!


Obviously I am hoping for a Liverpool win at home. They are the underdogs in this across two legs, so if they can manage a home win I suspect they need a couple of goals cushion (at least) to take away for the second leg.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Obviously I am hoping for a Liverpool win at home. They are the underdogs in this across two legs, so if they can manage a home win I suspect they need a couple of goals cushion (at least) to take away for the second leg.


I will have a little bet on a 3-3 draw


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

Wonder what the odds are for a 0-0 draw.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Wonder what the odds are for a 0-0 draw.


!2 and 14/1 depending on the bookmaker you use.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

... Tempting


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Wonder what the odds are for a 0-0 draw.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

TruXta said:


> ... Tempting


it won't suit either team with the away goals rule and highly unlikely.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> it won't suit either team with the away goals rule and highly unlikely.


True


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Watching the BT Sport coverage. It is a dull so far, but couple of hours to go yet I suppose


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

twat


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh good. The BT Sport 'free three months' #haggle does not work off the phone  so need to find a stream ffs


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm doing the same thing, virgin do not make it easy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> I'm doing the same thing, virgin do not make it easy


Virgin here too


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

actually, I'm talking to them online, and i think I have upgrade my Fun bundle to Full House, which includes BTSport, and I'm getting my bill reduced for six months!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Sterling on the bench


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> actually, I'm talking to them online, and i think I have upgrade my Fun bundle to Full House, which includes BTSport, and I'm getting my bill reduced for six months!


I ditched them (apart from broadband) a while ago


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I ditched them (apart from broadband) a while ago


we were considering doing so, but I think I've just signed us up for another twelve months


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

That was a pain in the arse. Just time to do the washing up before settling down


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Radio here


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Might have a lie down or breath into a paper bag for 15 minutes


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay, sat down now


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

here we go


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

Twas quite good

(even if it was offside)


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

Blimey what a screamer


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

It's all over


----------



## MrSki (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers will be a white by the end of the evening!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Fucking fuck


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

Slow down Liverpool. I have 4-1 and 3-3


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

Holy fuck


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 4, 2018)

Fuck me. 

Dunno where we’d be without the word ‘fuck’ tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

So far a goal every ten minutes...

Glad I had £50 on Liverpool to win 9-0


----------



## JimW (Apr 4, 2018)

I say!


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 4, 2018)

Has a team ever lost a major European tie after being 3-0 up in the first half?

Oh wait...


----------



## JimW (Apr 4, 2018)

Timing and manner of Ox-Cs goal really swung it i reckon. And what a hit.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Has a team ever lost a major European tie after being 3-0 up in the first half?
> 
> Oh wait...


Seville came back from 3-0 down to draw. Unless Citeh buy Salah at half time i can't see it happening tonight.


----------



## marshall (Apr 4, 2018)

Not a Liverpool fan, but this is brilliant


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> It's all over


Looks that way but a second half and an away game yet to come, so ....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> Blimey what a screamer


Cor wot a scorcher?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2018)

I am, and yes, it is. 

We've been faster, gamer, cleverer and more clinical. I'm not sure we don't have the best front three in world football.

Of course Karius is gonna throw one in later, and Lovren will give away a penno...


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> Seville came back from 3-0 down to draw. Unless Citeh buy Salah at half time i can't see it happening tonight.



I was thinking more of a game involving AC Milan.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Of course Karius is gonna throw one in later, and Lovren will give away a penno...


Will you very shut up


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

I am predicting...

5-0
or
3-2


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 4, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> I was thinking more of a game involving AC Milan.



PSG


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Has a team ever lost a major European tie after being 3-0 up in the first half?
> 
> Oh wait...


PSG v Barcelona?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Will you very shut up


Just remembering it's the hope that kills you.
But then again this is Liverpool. We've won this cup with hope alone


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

5-2.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> Dunno where we’d be without the word ‘fuck’ tonight.


Fuck off btw


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 4, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> PSG





The39thStep said:


> PSG v Barcelona?



Liverpool.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Liverpool.


Fuck the fuck off


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

Right, I’ll accept 5-1 now

The City bus has just left Anfield...


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Fuck off btw





Badgers said:


> Fuck the fuck off



Fucking hell. And this is to someone on your fucking side!

Fucker.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Fucking hell. And this is to someone on your fucking side!
> 
> Fucker.


I am fucking sorry


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2018)

Personally I cant see  City getting back in this tbh.No rythym or possesion , out gunned in midfield and Liverpools press has been very good.A goal perhaps but Liverpool just as likely to score another.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Salah


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh. Good. Sterling. Is. On.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

No shots on target for half an hour. None for City at all. Bit boring, really, innit?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> No shots on target for half an hour. Nine for City at all. Bit boring, really, innit?


Nine eh? #jumpersforgoalposts


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Nine eh? #jumpersforgoalposts


fuck you!!!!!!


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

That chap City brought on keeps getting the ball, but I can’t tell what his name is because of the booing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

Fuck


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

Fuck me. Shutting out City is no mean feat. I think we have a chance to advance now


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 4, 2018)

Cool. Fuck off citeh.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

City with no shots on target


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2018)

Brilliant result.
My mucky stream just showed Dalglish, Thommo and Rushie all beaming ear to fuckin' ear.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

Bit of a mediocre performance that. I'd of like to of seen more out of Shiteh


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Brilliant result.
> My mucky stream just showed Dalglish, Thommo and Rushie all beaming ear to fuckin' ear.


Worth waiting all night with a squeaky bum to see them old fuckers grinning


----------



## moody (Apr 4, 2018)

a-fuckin mazing.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> That chap City brought on keeps getting the ball, but I can’t tell what his name is because of the booing


Greedy cunt


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2018)

Perplexed at some of Guardiola's choices today. Gundogan at RW?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> No shots on target for half an hour. None for City at all. Bit boring, really, innit?


Shit game really mate. I turned over at half time and watched the Dung Beetle doc on S4c


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Greedy cunt


He earned his money tonight


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He earned his money tonight


Aye. Licking the sweat off Hendos boot


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Aye. Licking the sweat off Hendos boot


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Greedy cunt



Modern footballer in greedy cunt shocker1


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2018)

I do want Liverpool to go through, but strange things do happen.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2018)

I hope De Bruyne can find the city bus.
Once he's found his way out of Hendo's pocket.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Aye. Licking the sweat off Hendos boot


Off hendo's boot you say?

Hmm...


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> I do want Liverpool to go through, but strange things do happen.


Doesn't your own team have a thread you could wank on?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Off hendo's boot you say?
> 
> Hmm...


Mucky fucker


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Doesn't your own team have a thread you could wank on?



A nil-nil draw against Dundee is nothing to wank over.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> A nil-nil draw against Dundee is nothing to wank over.


Could be worse mate you could be a Dullitch Hamlet fan


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 4, 2018)

Can we all collectively condemn this before the resident bluenose angels and Manure saints come out from under their rocks. 

Policemen injured as Manchester City team bus is attacked outside Anfield

The front three were enough to terrorise Citeh and this was not in keeping with the club's values or representative of the majority of supporters who attended the game.



> Merseyside police had earlier in the day released a statement saying both teams’ coaches would take a different route than normal to Anfield,* a route which they included on their website.*


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2018)

How do Man U fans feel about this, by the way? I’d imagine happier overall as Liverpool might be seen as less likely to win the competition than City? But then Liverpool winning the CL must be the ultimate nightmare scenario for United fans?


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2018)

T & P said:


> How do Man U fans feel about this, by the way? I’d imagine happier overall as Liverpool might be seen as less likely to win the competition than City? But then Liverpool winning the CL must be the ultimate nightmare scenario for United fans?


Roy Keane looks relatively happy Liverpool won - a CL win means City are a _proper _club, not just moneybags. Can't be having that.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2018)

MOTM?

I think Trent probably edges it for me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2018)

11 ridiculous stats from Liverpool’s 3-0 Champions League win vs Man City


----------



## cybershot (Apr 5, 2018)

As said before we can best anyone in this comp over two legs (watch us lose 4-0 now) it’s just the final I worry about.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2018)

cybershot said:


> As said before we can best anyone in this comp over two legs (watch us lose 4-0 now) it’s just the final I worry about.


I think it is still gonna be tough. See how injuries play out and which LFC side turns up for the second leg.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2018)

Any news on that injured Salah player?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Any news on that injured Salah player?


Mo Salah has scan on groin injury as Jurgen Klopp debates resting Liverpool star for derby game - LFC News & Opinion


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

I like the fact that most Liverpool fans have plumped for the good old fashioned two finger salute (aka 'the vick') rather than the Americanised single finger.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 5, 2018)

You'd think the buses windows could withstand a full plastic bottle being thrown at it!

A minority being dicks, but if a minority can cause the damage that's been caused to a bus that has team logos plastered all over it, then surely they expect at some point, some dick is going to lob something at it?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Can we all collectively condemn this before the resident bluenose angels and Manure saints come out from under their rocks.
> 
> Policemen injured as Manchester City team bus is attacked outside Anfield
> 
> The front three were enough to terrorise Citeh and this was not in keeping with the club's values or representative of the majority of supporters who attended the game.



I thought it was a brilliant display by the Liverpool fans who greeted the City coach. Yes, a few knobheads went too far and chucked bottles, but overall a magnificent Fuck You to the City team.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2018)

This reaction is markedly different to when we bottled a coach.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 5, 2018)

big eejit said:


> I thought it was a brilliant display by the Liverpool fans who greeted the City coach. Yes, a few knobheads went too far and chucked bottles, but overall a magnificent Fuck You to the City team.



Kevin De Bruyne, to his absolute credit, said just about exactly the same thing.

Kevin De Bruyne defends Liverpool fans after Man City team bus attack | Metro News


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> How do Man U fans feel about this, by the way? I’d imagine happier overall as Liverpool might be seen as less likely to win the competition than City? But then Liverpool winning the CL must be the ultimate nightmare scenario for United fans?


Who gives a fuck what Man Utd fans think about it? Judging another teams performance by what another team thinks , who isnt even in the competition,  detracts from the teams that are.


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2018)

Can't stop watching this:


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2018)

Why did we go back to white nets?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2018)

More footage from inside the coach. 
New Man City video shows shocking extent of Liverpool coach damage


----------



## cybershot (Apr 6, 2018)

It's so very shocking!

Why the fuck can't people learn to record video in landscape mode on their phones, grinds my gears.

Lots of blanking out of City staff obviously calling LFC fans bad words too.

Police knew this would happen so should have dealt with it better, the people I feel sorry for are the driver having to deal with poor visiblity and his bus getting whacked and police horses.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Why did we go back to white nets?


UEFA directives, I believe.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2018)

Not overly enthused about today's game. 

Playing 3 games in 6 days with a fair few injuries. Derby games are usually a bit 'kicky' and bad tempered.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> UEFA directives, I believe.



But haven't they gone for PL games too?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpool boss Jurgen Klopp speaks out against Brexit - Sports Mole

Jurgen ^ 

Game (and atmosphere) a bit flat for a derby  

Oh... Kicking off a bit now


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2018)

Allardyce won't even go for it at home in the derby against a weakened Liverpool side. His football is pure toilet.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2018)

Pickford is the Everton player with the most attempted final third passes so far 

Does look like Everton are playing for a draw. Liverpool are hardly 'bossing' the game but are looking most likely to score.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2018)

Sniff of goal and a long ball there for Everton. Crowd and commentators react like it is a game changer


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2018)

Wish I'd been watching anything else except that. Open University repeats, a Russell Howard routine, even a Jim Davidson routine come to think of it. Anything.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2018)

Just as well I missed it by the sounds of it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2018)

Meh


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Favelado said:


> But haven't they gone for PL games too?


Well, that's me out of ideas....
Saying that maybe it's a rule for all ''Member Leagues' or however they word it. I vaguely remember it having something to do with visibility, as in if the ref can see if they've been damaged - say, from an Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain thunderbolt, for example.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Well, that's me out of ideas....
> Saying that maybe it's a rule for all ''Member Leagues' or however they word it. I vaguely remember it having something to do with visibility, as in if the ref can see if they've been damaged - say, from an Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain thunderbolt, for example.



Why are Liverpool's nets no longer red?

Klopp's call apparently.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Why did we go back to white nets?


Red nets look shit. They should always be white.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Why are Liverpool's nets no longer red?
> 
> Klopp's call apparently.


Ah, I see.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Red nets look shit. They should always be white.


I've always preferred Sunday league orange nets myself.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Salah PFA player of the month  

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/amp/news...player-of-the-month?__twitter_impression=true

4th time this season


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Phew 

Liverpool have no interest in Man Utd's Fellaini


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2018)

Confident? Nervous? 

It’s been 10 years since Liverpool last made it to a Champions League Semi-Final and 9 years since they made the Quarter-Finals


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2018)

Nervous


----------



## cybershot (Apr 10, 2018)

As long as don't concede an early goal, we got this. Be nice to score at least one, then the game is done. (this is going to come and bite me in the ass isn't it)


----------



## binka (Apr 10, 2018)

5/1 for Liverpool to win this in 90 minutes seems a bit high! If Liverpool score first and early they will probably get a second and a third


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Confident? Nervous?
> 
> It’s been 10 years since Liverpool last made it to a Champions League Semi-Final and 9 years since they made the Quarter-Finals


And is it 28 since they won the top flight?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2018)

Yep. Remind me when Arse won the CL again?


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

binka said:


> 5/1 for Liverpool to win this in 90 minutes seems a bit high


It is consider Liverpool have beaten them twice this season albeit at home. City look a tired team to me and could fold if they concede an early goal. I have done a few small correct score bets on Liverpool to win.


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2018)

Oops! On like Kong!


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2018)

Otamendi should have been off


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2018)

Fucks sake, that was a bit nervy. 

Liverpool parking a bus:


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2018)

A little bit nervy yea. Looked a bit more dangerous going forward as the half wore on, but we can't keep defending like that. Desperation creeping in. That said a goal for us I think could kill it.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 10, 2018)

FUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## binka (Apr 10, 2018)

Liverpool have had a lot of luck in this but you can't say they don't deserve to be winning this tie


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

Squeaky bums lads?


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2018)

Looking likely to win both legs now. Unreal considering how good City were in the first half.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Fire drill in the city sections


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Barca losing as well!


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Voley said:


> Looking likely to win both legs now. Unreal considering how good City were in the first half.


A liverpool goal was always going to see them off


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice to be able to breath with time still on the clock. Klopptics spot on


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

All that money and you have to send messages to the manager on the back of fag packets 

*Capitalism 1 - 2 Socialism *

1-5 on aggregate


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2018)

Into the semis, Barca out. Don't think anyone will fancy coming up against us.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Barca losing as well!


I've just text my lad to make sure he doesn't give Coutino his mums spare BT on line log in as I've begone to enjoy getting it for free


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

binka said:


> Liverpool have had a lot of luck in this but you can't say they don't deserve to be winning this tie


Yeah really lucky result that over the two legs. 5-1 against the premierships best team.


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2018)

That Roma result.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

Voley said:


> That Roma result.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 10, 2018)

Was fearing the worst after the first two minutes but we defended very well and got the two goals. You’d be wanting Roma in the semis but they can beat anyone on their day too so remains to be seen. All in all very impressed with that YNWA!


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## binka (Apr 10, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah really lucky result that over the two legs. 5-1 against the premierships best team.


I meant tonight they were lucky. That city goal wasn't offside for example. If they'd gone in 2-0 at HT it could have been very different


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 10, 2018)

I've had a drink, but I have to say:
Three (and a bit) years ago, it was Brendon Rodgers, Iago Aspas, and Rickie Lambert.
Now we've got Salah, Firminho, and Klopp. It's been 10 years since we've got to a semii-final of the Champions League.
It's fucking joyous, we might still end up without anything, we've come so fat.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2018)

binka said:


> I meant tonight they were lucky. That city goal wasn't offside for example. If they'd gone in 2-0 at HT it could have been very different


Aye really lucky.  As we say round here...If your Aunty was a man she'd be your Uncle.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> I've had a drink, but I have to say:
> Three (and a bit) years ago, it was Brendon Rodgers, Iago Aspas, and Rickie Lambert.
> Now we've got Salah, Firminho, and Klopp. It's been 10 years since we've got to a semii-final of the Champions League.
> It's fucking joyous, we might still end up without anything, we've come so fat.


Speaking of Aspas, third best striker in La Liga this season. Came to us off the back of stellar performances too. No idea what happened to the lad on Merseyside, but clearly he's a top player.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

The commentary in this is sensational!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

binka said:


> I meant tonight they were lucky. That city goal wasn't offside for example. If they'd gone in 2-0 at HT it could have been very different


But they still let in 5 goals.


----------



## binka (Apr 11, 2018)

editor said:


> But they still let in 5 goals.


Yes I did notice that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

Good win away  Salah quieter than usual but great goal when it mattered. Great team performance at the back too!

Barcelona going out was a massive shock! Would love it if Juventus pulled off a miracle at Madrid later  

9-9 over 4 games against City this season


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

The semi-final draw takes place at midday on Friday. Not even sure who I would prefer to see LFC drawn against


----------



## belboid (Apr 11, 2018)

Sevilla


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

belboid said:


> Sevilla


Aye 

Can't see them beating Bayern tonight. That said there was no way Roma were going to win last night


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

Putting the strikers aside for a change. Klopp has done great things with this squad.

I did not agree with his support of Lovren. He is still a bit inconsistent but really seems to rise to big occasions.

Milner and Chaimberlain are real grafters. Milner especially given he is 32 and has been playing in/out of position. Henderson is much maligned but his stats tell a different story.

Alexander-Arnold and Robertson are setting themselves up for world class careers already. Lots of people said that 75m for VVD was too much but his lack of criticism speaks volumes.

Plus Karius seems to be securing his place as #1 keeper.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 132473


Tbf both of those are about to get league winner's medals


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2018)

.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2018)

I think part of Lovren's success, if you can even call it that, is his need to have a solid partner. Chopping and changing his partner hasn't helped him. If his partner is confident, he is confident. 

Which says a lot about Virgil, he has quietly been incredibly consistent. I think because we expect it from him, it's gone unnoticed.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2018)

And agree about Karius, he clearly just needed a solid run in the team, he's looking more secure as each game goes by, although there was a few flaps last night.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 11, 2018)

Plus he's a good looking lad.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Tbf both of those are about to get league winner's medals


Mickey Mouse leagues


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Lots of people said that 75m for VVD was too much but his lack of criticism speaks volumes.





cybershot said:


> Which says a lot about Virgil, he has quietly been incredibly consistent. I think because we expect it from him, it's gone unnoticed.


Indeed 

We have some really impressive managers in the PL right now. People like Mourino are a decade out of touch.

Lovren is (now) a solid player and (for me) a first team pick. Some of that is down to VVD but there are plenty of other players that could improve alongside a player of that strength.

Dejan Lovren Statistics | Premier League

You build a squad around what you have and grow from there. Buying a Pogba and selling shirt's to kids is not building a squad.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Plus he's a good looking lad.


He is a boy band in waiting


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 11, 2018)

He's friends with Justin Bieber, which is disappointing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> He's friends with Justin Bieber, which is disappointing.


I don't give a fuck about Justin. Or his friends. Or what is classed as friendship in that world. 

The first gig I went to was Lonnie Donegan but I don't bang on about the Cumberland Gap FFS


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I don't give a fuck about Justin. Or his friends. Or what is classed as friendship in that world.
> 
> The first gig I went to was Lonnie Donegan but I don't bang on about the Cumberland Gap FFS


you don't half go on about the cumberland sausage tho.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't half go on about the cumberland sausage tho.


We all have our crosses to bear


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> We all have our crosses to bear


yeh in your case a hot cross, usually on a bun


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2018)

My twitter feed is full of Liverpool fans acting like they're a team put together out of free transfers.

And its all Badgers fault.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)

tommers said:


> My twitter feed is full of Liverpool fans acting like they're a team put together out of free transfers.
> 
> And its all Badgers fault.


Klopp blames me too


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 11, 2018)

Did anyone see that bit where, with the Man City fans playing that one of our players (going to say TAA) was time wasting, the ref offered the whole crowd his whistle to see if they could do a better job?
Apart from the result (obvs), it was my moment of the night.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

Salah: The King of Charity «  Eleven New York


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

Why Salah has to win Player of the Year ahead of De Bruyne


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


>



When did the 'coach welcome' even become a thing? Embarrassing stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

Bit dated but reads well...

LFC v Bayern Munich: Won 2, Drawn 4, Lost 1
LFC v Real Madrid: Won 3, Drawn 0, Lost 2
LFC vs Roma: Won 3, Drawn 1, Lost 1


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bit dated but reads well...
> 
> LFC v Bayern Munich: Won 2, Drawn 4, Lost 1
> LFC v Real Madrid: Won 3, Drawn 0, Lost 2
> LFC vs Roma: Won 3, Drawn 1, Lost 1


Let's see how the column on the right looks in a few weeks


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 13, 2018)

strung out said:


> When did the 'coach welcome' even become a thing? Embarrassing stuff.


For all Man City's money, you'd have thought they'd get some one better than ''DJ Dave's Mobile Disco' to compare it.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 13, 2018)

strung out said:


> When did the 'coach welcome' even become a thing? Embarrassing stuff.



Probably from when players arrived by coach instead of their own cars i guess.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

Roma


----------



## cybershot (Apr 13, 2018)

Fuck,

Seriously, I'd rather have had Bayern or Madrid over two legs.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Fuck,
> 
> Seriously, I'd rather have had Bayern or Madrid over two legs.


I was hoping for Madrid. 
Roma as a second choice. 
No easy option at this stage is there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was hoping for Madrid.
> Roma as a second choice.
> No easy option at this stage is there.


i was hoping for madrid
oh viva espana
but roma would be second best
they're it-al-i-ana


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Fuck,
> 
> Seriously, I'd rather have had Bayern or Madrid over two legs.


two leg overs i see


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I was hoping for Madrid.
> Roma as a second choice.
> No easy option at this stage is there.


This. Bayern for an easier final.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 13, 2018)

Not to sound too much like the losing couple in Bull's Eye, but I'm just delighted we've got this far.


But then again, let's fucking do um! 
Spirit of '84 and all that.
#weconquoredallofeurope

(Im already nervous by the way)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

Class act


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2018)

Are Roma fans still a little bit stabby? I was living in Rome the last time Liverpool played there and just barely missed getting caught up in the hubbub. For a while I couldn't work out why the square was trashed or why the agitated barman refused to serve me anything but soft drinks.


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2018)

Last time there were teams from England, Spain, Germany and Italy in the semi-finals was 1981. 

Hmm, what happened then?


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2018)

belboid said:


> Last time there were teams from England, Spain, Germany and Italy in the semi-finals was 1981.
> 
> Hmm, what happened then?


UEFA cup 2001. 

Fans stabbed in Rome


----------



## cybershot (Apr 13, 2018)

copliker said:


> Are Roma fans still a little bit stabby? I was living in Rome the last time Liverpool played there and just barely missed getting caught up in the hubbub. For a while I couldn't work out why the square was trashed or why the agitated barman refused to serve me anything but soft drinks.



From this season's matches with Chelsea

Roma fans 'arrested after attack on Chelsea supporters' | Daily Mail Online (daily fail sorry)

Watch Roma fans clash with police ahead of Chelsea match

Been some incidents in Serie A as well, mainly involving chants & flares I think.


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh dear. Perhaps Fedayn can advise on current situation.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 13, 2018)

Some are yes, many are not. Groups like BISL basta infame solo lame ie no grasses only knives are a bit stabby yes. Other groups aren't.


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2018)

Fedayn said:


> Some are yes, many are not. Groups like BISL basta infame solo lame ie no grasses only knives are a bit stabby yes. Other groups aren't.


Yes I knew plenty of fans of both Roma and Lazio. I should have made it clearer that I was referring solely to the traditionally stabby element.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2018)

Next Seasons shirt is announced. It's erm, nowhere near as nice as the current one. I hat collars on football shirts, and what is that top button?

Football shirts are not polo shirts, I'm not going to walk into work or anywhere smart casual in a football shirt just because it has a collar and top button? I don't understand how this is a 'feature' for sportswear.

Not that I care, I haven't purchased a shirt in years, I'm not a walking billboard for standard chartered and western union!

Saying that, I will probably buy this seasons once it's reduced, I do quite like it and the 125 years badge.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 19, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Next Seasons shirt is announced. It's erm, nowhere near as nice as the current one. I hat collars on football shirts, and what is that top button?
> 
> Football shirts are not polo shirts, I'm not going to walk into work or anywhere smart casual in a football shirt just because it has a collar and top button? I don't understand how this is a 'feature' for sportswear.
> 
> ...




That one with the collar looks like it would be more at home as part of a McDonald's uniform.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 20, 2018)

copliker said:


> Are Roma fans still a little bit stabby? I was living in Rome the last time Liverpool played there and just barely missed getting caught up in the hubbub. For a while I couldn't work out why the square was trashed or why the agitated barman refused to serve me anything but soft drinks.



In 1984 Liverpool fans got chased out of the stadium after the European Cup final. i think there were some nasty injuries then too.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2018)

Good result that, actually. 

Only a fule would say they don’t need a replacement for Karius now.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 21, 2018)

belboid said:


> Good result that, actually.
> 
> Only a fule would say they don’t need a replacement for Karius now.



It doesn't really matter what we do, it's up to Chelsea to catch Liverpool. 
But I totally agree that we need a decent keeper.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2018)

Klopp


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2018)

Salah gets PFA player of the year


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2018)

I see there's another "coach welcome" planned for tonight.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 24, 2018)

Favelado said:


> In 1984 Liverpool fans got chased out of the stadium after the European Cup final. i think there were some nasty injuries then too.


34 years ago. Things might have changed since then.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 24, 2018)

Good luck Liverpool from a Gooner.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2018)

MrSki said:


> 34 years ago. Things might have changed since then.



Liverpool fans got stabbed again in the early 2000s. Arse stabbing seems to have happened regularly to a variety of visiting support in the intervening years.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 24, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Liverpool fans got stabbed again in the early 2000s. Arse stabbing seems to have happened regularly to a variety of visiting support in the intervening years.


As the first leg is at home let us hope there are no more arse stabbings than normal. I am actually getting a bit excited about this.  Come on you reds!!!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 24, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Liverpool fans got stabbed again in the early 2000s. Arse stabbing seems to have happened regularly to a variety of visiting support in the intervening years.


So 15 odd years ago? The first leg is in Scouseland so no worries there then.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2018)

That was good


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Fucking hell
 What a performance so far. And what a player Salah is. Simply incredible.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 24, 2018)

Anyone catch Lineker's closing comment there? 'Mohammed had too much for Jesus in the first half, back in a minute'

Imagine if it'd been the reverse


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Anyone catch Lineker's closing comment there? 'Mohammed had too much for Jesus in the first half, back in a minute'
> 
> Imagine if it'd been the reverse


Nope. I've got a stream up where the commentary is in Arabic. It's very exciting, especially when Salah gets the ball literally anywhere on the field.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 24, 2018)

acestream://c18b9a115da098b49b97f4bb4dad739469218269

theres a good BT sodastream one there if you like


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> acestream://c18b9a115da098b49b97f4bb4dad739469218269
> 
> theres a good BT sodastream one there if you like


Thanks, but irrational football superstition says nobody change anything ever right now


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

3-0! Allllriight!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

God


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Anyone catch Lineker's closing comment there? 'Mohammed had too much for Jesus in the first half, back in a minute'
> 
> Imagine if it'd been the reverse


#creepingsharia


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

This is fucking astounding football


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2018)

At work, have a speech and language therapist in. 

Have to remain professional.
Have to remain professional.
Have to remain professional.

But fucking HELL!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Need to go for more. Roma looking shot. Their coach looks as devastated as Man City's


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2018)

Barcelona must be bloody awful to lose to this lot


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

belboid said:


> Barcelona must be bloody awful to lose to this lot


Liverpool aren't Barcelona


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm a tiny little bit emotional.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2018)

Is this really real?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Is this really real?


Is it just fantasy?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Roma are caught in a landslide...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Is it just fantasy?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

...no escape from the Fab Three.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh dear, 5-2. Those away goals could haunt them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Feels bizarre to feel like a couple more were needed at five nowt up but so it's proved. Salah goes off and suddenly they start playing. Still think we'll get through but ffs, Liverpool don't half make things awkward.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

Mrs SI laughing at me for shouting "Stop being so shit!" at my team who are winning five two


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2018)

That was never a handball. But fuck that, we're going to the final boys!


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2018)

TruXta said:


> That was never a handball. But fuck that, we're going to the final boys!


It was, y’know. But you are, anyway.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2018)

belboid said:


> It was, y’know. But you are, anyway.


It clearly hit his hand. That doesn't make it a handball per se. No fucking way he could've moved it out of the way.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2018)

TruXta said:


> It clearly hit his hand. That doesn't make it a handball per se. No fucking way he could've moved it out of the way.


Unnatural position, so it counts.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2018)

Still think we'll do it.
Barcelona's problem was that they thought they were through, and got caught napping. 

Those two goals keep us honest, if we score (at any point), we go to Kiev. 

(That's the theory)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2018)

We'll beat them in Rome 

Great result, they always had a goal in them and we were lucky not to concede early on. The pen was one of those things that can easily go for or against you when the refs had "An offer he can't refuse" but all in all I'd of taken 2-1 at the start of the game. 

Good start


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2018)

Liverpool magnificent for an hour , untouchable . Second leg will be nervous but you're through to the final imo


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2018)

belboid said:


> Unnatural position, so it counts.


Agree to disagree


----------



## JimW (Apr 24, 2018)

If you're not chicken it's Kiev.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2018)

S☼I said:


> ...no escape from the Fab Three.


The Crucial Three would have been better, you silly get


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2018)

S☼I said:


> The Crucial Three would have been better, you silly get


Not sure who Salah would be, doesn’t quite match up with the egos of that lot.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2018)

I quite like the triangle of trust


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

As with the citeh game, i can't see Liverpool not getting an away goal.


----------



## strung out (Apr 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> As with the citeh game, i can't see Liverpool not getting an away goal.


4-1 Roma then?


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

strung out said:


> 4-1 Roma then?


I suppose it depends if Liverpool score first or not. Roma have to go for it, which should suit Liverpool's attacking game to a tee.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 25, 2018)

Arrests after Liverpool fan in critical condition from pre-match assault

Rome is not going to be safe for Liverpool fans.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2018)

Good result that. Shame to have conceded two away goals at the end but feels like one foot in the final. 

I listened on the radio and fell asleep just before the first goal  so missed all the action FFS.

Gutted for Ox


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've slept on it, and I'm somewhere between Kenny and Houlier today.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2018)

If anyone sees the current shirt in a S or an M, could they let me know, been trying to get one for weeks and impossible, don't trust dodgy ebay sellers.

Only going to get more difficult to get one now.

Obviously this probably only includes online rather than bricks and mortar unless anyone is happy enough to shell out £30 and I will happily transfer you the money and postage and a few extra for going out your way! (or I'll happily donate the extra to HJC)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2018)

Chances of progressing after result of first leg, based on historic results in all European competitions:

5-0 home win - 100% (132 occasions, never eliminated)

5-2 home win - 82.6% (23 occasions, 4 times eliminated)

Sports Data (Sports) | Gracenote is the New Player in Sports Data


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 25, 2018)

Oxlade-Chamberlain is going to miss the rest of Liverpool's season and the World Cup 

That's potentially a Champions League final and the group stages of a World Cup he's gonna miss out on; absolutely gutting.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oxlade-Chamberlain is going to miss the rest of Liverpool's season and the World Cup
> 
> That's potentially a Champions League final and the group stages of a World Cup he's gonna miss out on; absolutely gutting.


Terrible for the lad and the teams. He was just settling into the role and starting to look like a bit of a leader


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2018)

So (assuming they make it) who do we want in the final?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 25, 2018)

Real


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2018)

Real for me too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

Midfield options:
How does Jurgen Klopp solve Liverpool's midfield dilemma?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Three league wins in a row for Chelsea for the first time since mid-November. Chelsea vs Liverpool next weekend, and ignoring a 17 GD swing:

Liverpool win or draw seals top four for LFC

Chelsea win leaves Liverpool needing a win against Brighton to seal it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Roberto Firmino has signed a new long term contract


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2018)

£180 grand a week. Jesus.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> £180 grand a week. Jesus.


Not that much compared to the top earners in the other top 5 teams.


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2018)

Still fucking mental though. 9 million a year? Nuts.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 30, 2018)

When Football Changed Forever | ITV - FootballOrgin.net


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 30, 2018)

Voley said:


> Still fucking mental though. 9 million a year? Nuts.



He loves the club and the fans though. So that's nice.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 30, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He loves the club and the fans though. So that's nice.



Until Barcelona come calling.


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He loves the club and the fans though. So that's nice.


It is. I like the tenants I work for, too. Can we call it 5 million?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)

Can agrees to make Juventus move | Kopworld


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2018)

All John Achterberg’s fault Buvac is leaving, apparently.

Still astounded he’s ‘pools goalkeeping coach, I mean, he was damned fine for us, but not _that_ good, surely.


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2018)

Twitter (well some of it) has been wondering if Gerrard wants the Rangers job if Buvac's on the way out ...


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2018)

Mohamed Salah named writers' Footballer of the Year


----------



## cybershot (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


>



Just came to post that  

#buvacout


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


>



I say good luck to him. Especially with that job


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

0-1


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

1-1 easy peasy for real


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2018)

incredible goalkeeping

and I mean incredible

2-1


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

agricola said:


> incredible goalkeeping
> 
> and I mean incredible
> 
> 2-1


both ends


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

2-2
Entertaining


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

Strangely find myself rooting for Bayern but I think I'll prefer Real if we progress tomorrow night.


----------



## sealion (May 1, 2018)

Some cunt score, i have 3-2 either team


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

Best team lost there.

Now come on you reds


----------



## TruXta (May 1, 2018)

Pleased with that, as I think we'd stand a better chance against a sometimes brittle Real than Bayern. 5-4 to us in the final?


----------



## sealion (May 1, 2018)

TruXta said:


> 5-4 to us in the final?


I was just thinking along those lines, should be a cracking game that will suit Liverpool's attacking style. Hopefully it's decided fairly within ninety minutes.


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2018)

Let's get through the first 90 minutes first.  Quite liked the ref tonight


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Shitting myself.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Shitting myself.


Nervous here too. Have a good lead and all three first choice strikers starting. But the squad is tired and stretched. An early away goal would be a blessing for sure.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Nervous here too. Have a good lead and all three first choice strikers starting. But the squad is tired and stretched. An early away goal would be a blessing for sure.



It's very possible Rome will get the first one and then the rest of the match will be unbearable.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> It's very possible Rome will get the first one and then the rest of the match will be unbearable.


Shhhhhh


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> It's very possible Rome will get the first one and then the rest of the match will be unbearable.


What he said ^^^^^



*COME ON YOU REDS!*


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

I couldn't sleep last night and I couldn't wait to get out of work. As you can imagine up here it's all everyone's talked about all day and I've been trying to get a load of shit done so i can fuck off to Sweden tomorrow. 

The next few hours are going to be the worse  I can't even sit down for five minutes and relax.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

Some good cheer from the BBC website 
*
MATCH FACTS*

No team has ever overturned a 5-2 first-leg defeat away from home in the European Cup/Champions League. The last time there was such a scoreline in a first leg of the competition was in 1999-00, with Valencia knocking out Lazio 5-3 on aggregate (5-2, 0-1)

Liverpool are yet to lose to Roma in the European Cup/Champions League in four meetings (W2 D2), with one of those draws in the 1984 final (1-1), which Liverpool won 4-2 on penalties in the Stadio Olimpico.

This is Liverpool's 10th appearance in the semi-final of the European Cup - they've progressed to the final on seven of the previous nine occasions, losing only in 1964-65 against Inter Milan and in 2007-08 against Chelsea.

Roma are appearing in their first European semi-final for 27 years, when they faced Brondby in the Uefa Cup in 1990-91. Their only previous European Cup semi-final was in 1983-84, when they eliminated Dundee United to face Liverpool in the final.

Roma are the only team yet to concede a single goal at home in the Champions League this season (five games). They have also won all of their past four such games at the Olimpico (including two by three clear goals), but have never won five in a row.

Meanwhile, Liverpool are the only unbeaten side in the Champions League this season (W7 D4).

The Reds have scored 38 goals in this season's competition, the most by an English team in a single Champions League campaign. In fact, since the new format was introduced in 2003-04, only Real Madrid (41 goals in 2013-14) scored more than Liverpool have this season.

Liverpool are the first side in Champions League history to see three players score eight or more goals in a single season (Salah 10, Firmino 10, Mane eight).

Mohamed Salah has scored in each of his past five Champions League starts for Liverpool, a feat only Steven Gerrard had previously accomplished for the club (between October 2007 and February 2008).

James Milner has provided eight assists in the Champions League this season (nine including qualifying), the joint most in a single campaign in the competition proper since the new format was introduced in 2003-04, level with Neymar in 16-17.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

What are the midfield bench options?


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> What are the midfield bench options?


This is the squad that has travelled to Rome

Karius, 
Clyne, 
Van Dijk, 
Wijnaldum, 
Lovren, 
Milner, 
Firmino, 
Salah, 
Henderson, 
Klavan, 
Moreno, 
Mane, 
Lallana, 
Mignolet, 
Robertson, 
Ings, 
Solanke, 
Jones, 
Ward, 
Woodburn, 
Masterson, 
Camacho, 
Alexander-Arnold.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> What are the midfield bench options?


I got a text from Klopp earlier asking if I was available


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I got a text from Klopp earlier asking if I was available



Can you run to a corner-flag and shield it for 96 minutes?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Can you run to a corner-flag and shield it for 96 minutes?


A 'no look' corner shield?


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Can you run to a corner-flag and shield it for 96 minutes?


Link arms in a circle around the ball.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

So is this the thread for the wait for the Stockport-Chorley play-off?


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> So is this the thread for the wait for the Stockport-Chorley play-off?



If you like. Stick it all in here.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I got a text from Klopp earlier asking if I was available


Me too, I thought it was our kid messing about again. I can't believe I turned down a chance to play on the wing, I had dreams and songs to sing.

Ah well I'll just have chicken wings now and hide behind the sofa for no minutes


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> If you like. Stick it all in here.


Think I've got more chance of finding a decent stream from Rome but will have the scores up, few play-offs tonight.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> So is this the thread for the wait for the Stockport-Chorley play-off?


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

friedaweed said:


>


County get cracking crowds still considering the amount of time they've been down in the glue leagues.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> County get cracking crowds still considering the amount of time they've been down in the glue leagues.


I cant believe Chester still get enough to sell the pies out. Good fans stick with a club like Bostick.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

8000 expected at Anfield


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Need to get me lucky pyjamas on now and crack a bottle of red open


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

They're not chancing 3 at the back again


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 2, 2018)

I just don't think Roma will keep you out. At some stage they will have to open up, otherwise the game will pass them by.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

friedaweed said:


>




We all know what the real big match is tonight...

Aldershot v Ebbsfleet, for the right to lose to Tranmere in the play off semis on Saturday.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

belboid said:


> Aldershot v Ebbsfleet, for the right to lose to Tranmere in the play off semis on Saturday.


I've done this joke 
Not sure about the new system, like the one-off ties and third (ETA and Fourth, plus the home advantage) meaning you skip a round, but then is some division it's seven teams involved out of a 22 team league which seems a bit much. Overall think I'm for it.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

As to Liverpool, without tempting fate you're pretty much nailed on here, I reckon you'll win this leg too as well as the tie.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

I'm wearing an original 1984 Liverpool away shirt. Wonder if it's worth anything. Not selling though.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> I've done this joke
> Not sure about the new system, like the one-off ties and third (ETA and Fourth, plus the home advantage) meaning you skip a round, but then is some division it's seven teams involved out of a 22 team league which seems a bit much. Overall think I'm for it.


So you did!

It's an absurd system, tho I am happy to only have a home tie in order to get to Wembley. And there were 11 teams still with a hope of promotion going into the final game, so I suppose it helped a little with some late season gates.


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I'm wearing an original 1984 Liverpool away shirt. Wonder if it's worth anything. Not selling though.


My daughters wearing a flag from that game.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Right i'm off to hide behind the sofa 

Come on you reds 

Good luck lads


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 2, 2018)

anyone got a streaming link for this?


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> anyone got a streaming link for this?



ripple.is is great


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

I feel sick.


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> anyone got a streaming link for this?


reddit soccerstreams usually have a good selection. Invariably the acestreams are best.


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

If we lose I'll be dejected, but we've already done so much better than I'd hoped for that I can't get too down even in the unlikely event we go out.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> anyone got a streaming link for this?


Use acestreams now with SodaPlayer, it's incredibly good quality!


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Use acestreams now with SodaPlayer, it's incredibly good quality!


I've got BT sport, but many of the acestreams are higher quality and more reliable than the legal product I pay good money for.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Blimey, all hands to the pumps


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

May as well turn over to BTSport1 now


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

yeeeeesssss


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Hah, ups your De Rossi you dirty twat


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 2, 2018)

Some game that was, 9 minutes. What shall I do now?


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Park Avenue taken an early lead at Kiddy!


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

yeeeessssss


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

nooooooo


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 2, 2018)

One of the great comedy og's there!


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Must be a bit of a delay, only just seen that. Poor luck.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

Fucking hell


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2018)

Milner cements his place in the football gif pantheon.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Roma look well shaky at the back though, win four-three.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Yeeesss


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Roma look well shaky at the back though, win four-three.


Yep!


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Hah! And of course Milner will always be able to say he scored in a CL semi final.


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2018)

How shit are Roma?


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

You’re all missing a great ‘shot,’fleet match


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

belboid said:


> You’re all missing a great ‘shot,’fleet match
> 
> View attachment 134275


Watched about half an hour on a crap stream, Shots had a couple of efforts. Could do with a Salah figure


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

belboid said:


> You’re all missing a great ‘shot,’fleet match
> 
> View attachment 134275



Who's your team?


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Milner going for his second but foiled by the woodwork


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Lower league free kick there! Mane's had a brilliant half.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

If Lovren and Milner get injured now they're fucked


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

Reckon we'll win this. 2-3 at full time.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

That went very well. They got a fluke and not much else.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

streams are all getting mopped up. PM me any reliable ones guys.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Who's your team?


I’d prefer Ebbsfleet to win this one, so Tranmere have the slightly easier task. 

(And for us to beat Fylde in the final)


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

belboid said:


> I’d prefer Ebbsfleet to win this one, so Tranmere have the slightly easier task.
> 
> (And for us to beat Fylde in the final)




Oh. Fylde is my part of the world. Whatever though. Come on The Fleet.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

I've been to an AFC Fylde game. Apparently hated for being new money wankers by rest of clubs. Fair enough.


----------



## sealion (May 2, 2018)

Roma need to win the second half 4-0 to get through!


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Oh. Fylde is my part of the world. Whatever though. Come on The Fleet.


Tranmere legend Dave Challinor is their manager now, so it’d be nice to see him back at Wembley.


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2018)

Fairly happy so far.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> Roma need to win the second half 4-0 to get through!


5-0, four would just take us to extra time


----------



## sealion (May 2, 2018)

belboid said:


> 5-0, four would just take us to extra time


I stand corrected, Ta.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Voley said:


> Fairly happy so far.



Alright Voley? How's tricks?


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

There's a banner that says "Jurgen's got a semi on".


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2018)

Who is 'the Brain' the commentator keeps mentioning?


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Diving cuntz


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

So rare to see a class Scottish player these days.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Shits playing well for them. I've een 3 times since kick off


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> So rare to see a class Scottish player these days.



cheeky fucker


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2018)

Murrican commentators are irrepressibly upbeat about Roma's chances of getting back into it.

(was typing this just as the goal went in)


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Come on Mo


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> cheeky fucker


Used to be a couple in all the best British sides, now you're like hen's teeth.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Didn' they get a penalty like that?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Used to be a couple in all the best British sides, now you're like hen's teeth.



Scotland's two best players are both left-backs.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Used to be a couple in all the best British sides, now you're like hen's teeth.



PS - You could say the same about English players as well, though.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

McManaman's a right one-eyed fucker.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> PS - You could say the same about English players as well, though.


Strange profusion of talented Welshmen though


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Come on Mo



He made a selfish decision a minute or two ago. Not his best game so far but... he can do what he wants I suppose.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

We'll have these on the break


----------



## bendeus (May 2, 2018)

Salah has been shit so far. Starting to wonder if all his goals this season have just been luck.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

This is excruciating. Liverpool are both the team most likely to score three to win a match or concede three to lose one.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> He made a selfish decision a minute or two ago. Not his best game so far but... he can do what he wants I suppose.


He can wait


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

At least the ref doesn' seem to have grandparents from the boot shaped peninsula yet


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Goo I need a piss


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 2, 2018)

Nervous now.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Extra time Shots - Fleet!


----------



## bendeus (May 2, 2018)

Funny innit. Three goals to the good with 29 minutes to go and yet Liverpool being Liverpool and Roma doing what they did against Barca just adds a certain frisson of doubt. Under normal circumstances you'd think it was a banker


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Stonewall  Unlucky fascists.


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

This is fantastic entertainment. Not classic football by any means, but just wild enough to really get the blood going.


We'll get through.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

That's it, they've had their little spell.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Tick tock


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

TruXta said:


> This is fantastic entertainment. Not classic football by any means, but just wild enough to really get the blood going.
> 
> 
> We'll get through.



It' better than the last 007 movie


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Chorley taken a late lead too, fight fans.


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Chorley taken a late lead too, fight fans.



My Grandad says people from Chorley are nice.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> That's it, they've had their little spell.


And they know it, it’s all saving face now.


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

Salah goal coming up I think. Maybe even two.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2018)

Is this Salah's worse game for Liverpool?


----------



## bendeus (May 2, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Is this Salah's worse game for Liverpool?


Total fucking fraud


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Is this Salah's worse game for Liverpool?



No. Old Trafford this season. He got shut down. He's got a different job to do tonight.


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2018)

*He'll score in the last 3 minutes just to spite you haterz.

*might not actually happen


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Poor old Kiddy, two down to BPA now.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Your ball, keeper!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> He's got a different job to do tonight.



Waste time by being offside every two minutes? It's working. Klopp's a genius.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Shots score! 107th min


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Mane my MotM


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Mane my MotM



Me too. Defended well, passed it well, did a midfield job and scored.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Nice one Robertson, made him look a right cunt


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

Piss pants


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Yikes


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

Unbeaten record in Champs League in danger

Surely not..
Surely


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Make an effort Karius you twat.


----------



## bendeus (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Mane my MotM


Schick or Dzeko


----------



## sealion (May 2, 2018)

Penalty Roma!


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Fuck off you Italian grandson


----------



## bendeus (May 2, 2018)

Lol


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

Fuck right off, how is that a penalty?


----------



## Favelado (May 2, 2018)

Fuuuuuuuuckkk. Always the stress. Gives us a break Redmen


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Another dull encounter


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

Ref did us no favours, but we were always going through.  

Please baby Haysoos let us fuck Real something bad in the final.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Not like the drama in the NL, Fleet have levelled it!


----------



## sealion (May 2, 2018)

Needed that pen


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

I think that took us to 40 goals in this CL campaing, two more and it's the highest scoring EVA iirc.


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> Needed that pen
> View attachment 134283


Nice


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Clearly not a peno


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

Fucking ace


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Clearly not a peno


Unlike that one earlier they didn't get when it would have made a difference


----------



## sealion (May 2, 2018)

To think Salah had a quiet night by his standards!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Unlike that one earlier they didn't get when it would have made a difference


Make that 2


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Alright Voley? How's tricks?


Good thanks mate. Bit wobbly for a bit when they got that pen at the end, like, but alls good now. 

Two cracking games.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 2, 2018)

Good work the reds 

Let's have Istanbul 2 now


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 2, 2018)

20 goals in the 2 semis. Football is the new basketball


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Fleet have missed their second pen in the shoot-out


----------



## MrSki (May 2, 2018)

Congratulations to all you Liverpool fans. Hope your heartbeat is returning to normal. 

good luck in the final.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

And we've already bought Naby Keita ready for next season


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2018)

I love Klopp so much. Heavy metal football indeed.


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> How shit are Roma?


I should stop making statements like this....

Anyway, bring on the Portuguese One.

We've got our Egyptian.

YNWA.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Can't get a fag paper between these!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 2, 2018)

Klopp is a dude tbf


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2018)

Fleet hold their nerve, 5-4 on pens.


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2018)

JimW said:


> Unlike that one earlier they didn't get when it would have made a difference


It was like giving Antonio Carluccio a mercy wank on his death bed. Bang out of order for a ref who played well all game.

Nice result given how many primos have had to watch the game.

Get home safe lads from those horrible little arse stabbing cunts


----------



## N_igma (May 2, 2018)

I need a new pair of boxers after that one! Last time Real were beat in a European Cup final was against Liverpool in 1981 let’s do it again and hope everyone gets home safe and sound! YNWA!


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2018)

James Milner (@JamesMilner) Tweeted:
Anyone got any tips for getting a Champions League logo off a face? 
#glowing #uclfinal #whofancieskiev #9assists #minusonegoal James Milner on Twitter


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> James Milner (@JamesMilner) Tweeted:
> Anyone got any tips for getting a Champions League logo off a face?
> #glowing #uclfinal #whofancieskiev #9assists #minusonegoal James Milner on Twitter


 
Crouchy and Lineker's Twitter games are strong but that's a world class tweet from the lad


----------



## cybershot (May 3, 2018)

Hate to nit pick, but that's 3 games out of 4 now where we've let 2 in, in the last 10 minutes.

Is it tiredness or something else, because there's no way we'll be more than 3 up agaisnt Madrid with ten minutes to go!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Nice touch


----------



## cybershot (May 4, 2018)

The lad's gone mad.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 5, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (May 6, 2018)

Anyone care about today?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Anyone care about today?


Would be nice to get the point we need then rest everyone against Brighton who are now safe.


----------



## steveo87 (May 6, 2018)

I always enjoy beating Chelsea, so yes.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


>



Sorry, but I'm too much of an old grumpy bastard to accept the 1981 European Cup being mislabeled.


----------



## steveo87 (May 6, 2018)

That was fucking shit


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2018)

Glad I didn't watch.


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2018)

Liverpool started well for first 20 mins and pushed us back we couldn't find any rhythm . After we scored we sorted out our midfield and although Liverpool had pressure outside and on the edge of the box Didnt really really didn't create a clear cut chance and looked vulnerable on the counter.


----------



## steveo87 (May 6, 2018)

I was at work for the first half, but saw most of the second.
We just seemed like we ran out of ideas. There was a point where Mane had the ball just out the box and just stopped, I guess he was waiting for someone to make a run or something, but the long he waited the more Chelsea players surrounded him and eventually took the back with lite fight.

I'm still confident, but I'm equally worried that the whole team is concentrated on Madrid and not Brighton.


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2018)

I thought Mane was Liverpools best player .


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2018)

These are some 'restricted view' CL Final tickets on sale in Kiev


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2018)

Everton’s academy staff and players ‘Singing Liverpool songs’ after outing.


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2018)

Not since March have I looked forward to a league match.
We could finish either third or fifth, and that makes me tense, and excited at the same time!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2018)

Spoiler: Sexist Salah Dress


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2018)

Not a bad PL season  Shame to miss out of 3rd to Spuds but it was pretty even between them and LFC. If the transfer window goes well then would be surprised if they don't challenge for the title.

Off to Kiev next


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2018)

Details on Liverpool's Champions League 2018/19 campaign


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2018)

Mohamed Salah


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2018)

Interesting rankings from UEFA


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Interesting rankings from UEFA
> 
> View attachment 135313



About as pointless as FIFA World Rankings.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (May 15, 2018)

THANKS


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2018)

Not a bad article this: 

The inside story of how Jurgen Klopp weathered the worst to lead Liverpool to the Champions League final | JOE.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2018)

Midfielder Isaac Christie-Davies, 20 on a free transfer from Chelsea.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2018)

Liverpool invited into prestigious Club World Cup


> The tournament would have 12 teams from Europe, with clubs who have won at least three European Cups the first to be invited.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 17, 2018)

So close, Forest. So close.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2018)

S☼I said:


> So close, Forest. So close.


It is ridiculous isn't it


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2018)

Gerrard explains the big difference between 2018 & 2005


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2018)

Underrated Milner could have thrived in any era


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2018)

Another award for Salah.

Mo Salah beats Man United rival by a landslide in PFA vote

De Gea a close second with 4% of the vote


----------



## Dandred (May 21, 2018)

This week is dragging....


----------



## steveo87 (May 22, 2018)

Made my pre-match drinking arrangements.

It's all getting very real now....


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Made my pre-match drinking arrangements.
> 
> It's all getting very real now....


 

I am trying not to think too much about it getting nervous. Despite a great team spirit and a lot of hope Real Madrid are about as hard as it gets in this cup. It is really going to depend on how Liverpool 'show up' on the night isn't it?


----------



## steveo87 (May 22, 2018)

I was fine until my mate (who's a united fan, bizarrely) texted me this morning with 'whats the plan?'.

I've been on edge all day since


----------



## cybershot (May 23, 2018)

I’m being a pussy. Going to go cinema. Hand the phone to the OH and see you all on the other side. (FWIW I’ve not watched a single game of this tournament so I can’t start now)


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (May 23, 2018)

I was going to post that, especially the "I order you to makr a Bobby Firmino song'.

He's just amazing.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> He's just amazing.


Hush you  

Bromance


----------



## steveo87 (May 23, 2018)

We look vaguely similar.....


In the blonde hair, glasses and lazy facial hair department.

I....I think Jurgen Klopp is MY DAD!


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2018)

steveo87

Guessing you have seen the bowling clip?


----------



## steveo87 (May 23, 2018)

My actual dad makes the same expression when some one mentions 'Luton', to be fair...


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2018)

Just watching the 2005 final


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2018)

This is almost ruined by Paul '_touchy_' Hollywood but still a good documentary  

Mo Salah: A Football Fairy Tale - All 4


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2018)

Arse is starting to twitch now. 

One of the lads whose season ticket I get the odd game on who had booked the flight but came up stump in the draw got a ticket on Monday from someone in Skem who couldn't get a flight. He charged him £61 and refused to take any more. Macca had to force him to take a bottle of Shankley red

That's a true fan right there.


----------



## TruXta (May 24, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Arse is starting to twitch now.
> 
> One of the lads whose season ticket I get the odd game on who had booked the flight but came up stump in the draw got a ticket on Monday from someone in Skem who couldn't get a flight. He charged him £61 and refused to take any more. Macca had to force him to take a bottle of Shankley red
> 
> That's a true fan right there.


Only 1000 pounds a night for the hotel?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2018)

i am in no way a pool fan but i detest RM.

i will be watching this with anticipation


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Only 1000 pounds a night for the hotel?


He'll sleep on a bench


----------



## TruXta (May 25, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> He'll sleep on a bench


Hopefully it'll be a dry night


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Arse is starting to twitch now.
> 
> One of the lads whose season ticket I get the odd game on who had booked the flight but came up stump in the draw got a ticket on Monday from someone in Skem who couldn't get a flight. He charged him £61 and refused to take any more. Macca had to force him to take a bottle of Shankley red
> 
> That's a true fan right there.



Fair play but am I the only one who thinks this was all done the wrong way round. 

Fans who got tickets and couldn’t get flights were being outed by those who did that they should sell them their tickets. The reason they couldn’t get flights was because all these tests booked up flights before they knew they had a ticket. 

For the cost of changing the details on the flight which in this situation is priceless surely in my view it’s the people who had flights that should be giving them up for the people that got tickets. 

This isn’t a dig at your mate as such but there’s been a lot of arrogant twat flight bookers this week who think it’s their god given right they should be sold tickets by those who don’t have flights.


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2018)

Today's not dragging at all....no, not one bit...


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2018)

...also this is Real Madrid's training photo
 
...and yes, that's appateap Manchester United loaned Cristiano Ronaldo doing a one handed press up.

Now, if the worded was to happen, and they're 4-1 up in the 88th minute. 
It would be the smallest of mercies if Andrew Robertson went, studs up, over the ball, and broke that cunt's leg.


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2018)

Finally, this:


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2018)

Am in the sticks tomorrow for the game. Been round the local pubs and none are showing it  apparently there is a screening in the local town hall which costs £3 entry and is BYOB 

So can watch the YouTube channel on my little Chromebook OR with a load of pissed up can drinking farmers


----------



## friedaweed (May 25, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Fair play but am I the only one who thinks this was all done the wrong way round.
> 
> Fans who got tickets and couldn’t get flights were being outed by those who did that they should sell them their tickets. The reason they couldn’t get flights was because all these tests booked up flights before they knew they had a ticket.
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure, it's swings and roundabouts isn't it? It's always a scramble for both and you can't really separate the two when there's such an issue with the close timing and in this case the accessibility of the place the final is in. In reality people will always try and cover both bases at the same time. If you wait you're gonna get stuck one way or another. IME the first question most people worry about is "How are we going to get there?" Getting your ticket can happen on the day of the game and often has for many. 

If the fans got more tickets....


----------



## friedaweed (May 25, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> ...also this is Real Madrid's training photo
> View attachment 136312and broke that cunt's leg.



I'd never advocate for that sort of behaviour. 

Castrate him yes  but you should never want a footballer to break another players leg. That's like stealing a workman's tools.


----------



## Dandred (May 25, 2018)

_"It’s not about one match.  We have a pact from the beginning of the season
I’m responsible when we lose. The boys are responsible when we win.
…they have nothing to lose."
_
Can you imagine another manager saying that?


----------



## friedaweed (May 25, 2018)

Dandred said:


> _"It’s not about one match.  We have a pact from the beginning of the season
> I’m responsible when we lose. The boys are responsible when we win.
> …they have nothing to lose."
> _
> Can you imagine another manager saying that?


Apparently there was a noble peace price going beggars this year. I'd give him that for the fact that a few Blues that I know can't find any beef with him.

He's a good continuum for the socialist ideology that Shanks so gracefully emanated.  He gets the fan concept, he gets football, he wants people to be great. 

Best thing since sliced bread for me.


----------



## friedaweed (May 25, 2018)

> A spokesperson said: "Liverpool FC has been made aware of the cancellation of a further charter flight to Kiev operated by Air Partner Ltd and booked through travel agents Myriad Travel and Crown Travel.



Cunts 

It's not like the lads can just jump in an old transit van of one of the local brickies like the old days.


----------



## friedaweed (May 25, 2018)

For good luck


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (May 25, 2018)

Dandred said:


> _"It’s not about one match.  We have a pact from the beginning of the season
> I’m responsible when we lose. The boys are responsible when we win.
> …they have nothing to lose."
> _
> Can you imagine another manager saying that?


Mourinho ?


----------



## The39thStep (May 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Am in the sticks tomorrow for the game. Been round the local pubs and none are showing it  apparently there is a screening in the local town hall which costs £3 entry and is BYOB
> 
> So can watch the YouTube channel on my little Chromebook OR with a load of pissed up can drinking farmers


I'd go with the farmers . I'll be watching it in a Portuguese bar in Portuguese with a few farmers and shepherds .


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2018)




----------



## TruXta (May 26, 2018)

Really need to figure out wtf we're going to be for this match. Being in Italy you'd think there's a fuckload of places showing it


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2018)

Maybe it's the nerves, maybe it's the hangover... But I think it might be just how good this piece is (for a piece of writing on football) that brought tears to my eyes and made me want to punch the air. It's corny but brilliant. Like football, lol.



Liverpool v Real Madrid: The Champions League Final Preview - The Anfield Wrap


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2018)

So much for plans to be relatively sober at 7.45, all gonevwring already


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

Am getting a bit twitchy now


----------



## TruXta (May 26, 2018)

I'm surprisingly calm about the whole thing. Reckon we'll lose narrowly in full time.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I'm surprisingly calm about the whole thing. Reckon we'll lose narrowly in full time.


Hush  

That is my gut feeling too sadly. Am keeping hope though, it could go either way depending on who starts on top .


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2018)

As long as if we lose, it's by being beaten fairly.
But we have to win cos I genuinely dislike a couple of their players as people and the club as a whole.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

If we are to lose then I would like to see a 3-4 or something please.


----------



## friedaweed (May 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Am getting a bit twitchy now





TruXta said:


> I'm surprisingly calm about the whole thing. Reckon we'll lose narrowly in full time.



Been trying to be distracted all day. Just sat down for the prematch and now the Mrs decides to get the hoover out


----------



## donkyboy (May 26, 2018)

One of the few United fans supporting Liverpool. Hope they win it


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2018)

Back home. Can’t quite decide if I am more drunk than nervous or vice versa


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2018)

The pre match entertainment is like Disney on ice . Doesn't fit in


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2018)

The first ( nearest) bar I'm in has four people in including the owner . The bloke who cleans the roads , a Benfica supporter is quite animated but he was in here at lunchtime when I nipped in for some fags. Cracking atmosphere despite the fact the shepherd hasn't turned up yet.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2018)

Real look like they’re shitting themselves at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

belboid said:


> Real look like they’re shitting themselves at the moment.


Liverpool pressing well but end product is what will shake RM


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

Corner then


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2018)

You can see why Ramos has the yellow and red card record he has but he was very canny there in disguising the foul


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool pressing well but end product is what will shake RM


Yup, you can shit yourself as much as you like if you don’t concede.  And have a brilliant preening cunt playing for you.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2018)

There's a match thread you knobbers


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2018)

Plan B lean on me


----------



## magneze (May 26, 2018)

Salah off!?!?!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

magneze said:


> Salah off!?!?!


Will probably score from the stands


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2018)

I just hope now he's OK for the world cup cos the tournament deserves him.


----------



## friedaweed (May 26, 2018)

Beaten by the better side. I need to do a jigsaw or something now


----------



## steveo87 (May 26, 2018)

Fucking hate Real Madrid.....


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 26, 2018)

<edit: whoops, this was meant to go in the other thread >


----------



## steveo87 (May 27, 2018)

A few pints later, and I've entered a much more philosophical mood:


Fuck me, Urban, I couldn't be more proud of the team I support.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)

Liverpool have made a €50m including bonuses offer to AS Monaco for Fabinho & negotiations are  currently ongoing between Monaco & Liverpool for him, who is interested in the Premier League.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2018)

Never heard of him, but I'm guessing Brazilian forward?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2018)

Forward he may not be, but Wiki tells me he's going to be a great signing


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)

Not a reliable source but


----------



## Voley (May 28, 2018)

Wikipedia has him signed.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)

Liverpool agree to pay £43.7m for Monaco midfielder Fabinho


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2018)

Can going for sure, then


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)

Keita, Fabinho & (hopefully) Fekir would be be a bit good


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Can going for sure, then


He has already had a medical I think?


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)

Liverpool goalkeeper Loris Karius could move abroad after Champions League final mistakes says Robert Green


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (May 28, 2018)

Peoper old school Liverpool transfer, I love it.
Plus a load of people on twitter are retweeting old (as a couple of days ago) Man U with how amazing their midfield will be when Fred and Fabinho come in, this makes me happy.

The fact that, apparently, Fabinho and Mourinho have the same agent and he still comes to Liverpool.


----------



## sealion (May 30, 2018)

Good news
Mo Salah will be fit to play in World Cup, Egypt football federation claims


----------



## Favelado (May 31, 2018)

Good day for us. Chelsea stadium on hold, and Poch probably to go. Nice to see rivals struggling.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Good day for us. Chelsea stadium on hold, and Poch probably to go. Nice to see rivals struggling.


Real also interested in Klopp


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Real also interested in Klopp


Who wouldn't be?

He's going nowhere.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Who wouldn't be?
> 
> He's going nowhere.


I would put Klopp and Poch as the two most settled (is that the right word) managers in the PL.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 1, 2018)

Klopp strikes me as the kind of person that wouldn't leave a job unless he thinks he's gone as far as he can with it. I think he still has the hunger to bring success to Liverpool and isn't finished here. He'd probably find the Madrid job too boring in the sense that success is virtually guaranteed.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Klopp strikes me as the kind of person that wouldn't leave a job unless he thinks he's gone as far as he can with it. I think he still has the hunger to bring success to Liverpool and isn't finished here. He'd probably find the Madrid job too boring in the sense that success is virtually guaranteed.


 yeah, he'd definitely get bored of all the winning.

You saw how downbeat he was about drawing with West Brom. Imagine how much beating Barcelona would upset him.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 1, 2018)

tommers said:


> yeah, he'd definitely get bored of all the winning.



Zidane clearly did, and didn't have the appetite to rebuild an ageing squad. It's similar to Liverpool when Souness took over, but La Liga is about as competitive as the Scottish Premier League on the domestic front. Only Europe poses any real challenge.


----------



## sealion (Jun 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> but La Liga is about as competitive as the Scottish Premier League on the domestic front.


You could say the same for Germany, Holland and the Premier league.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Zidane clearly did, and didn't have the appetite to rebuild an ageing squad. It's similar to Liverpool when Souness took over, but La Liga is about as competitive as the Scottish Premier League on the domestic front. Only Europe poses any real challenge.



Bollocks. Madrid only came 3rd this season and the teams regularly smash English ones. Plenty of good teams in the league.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 1, 2018)

Only 3rd. Bless.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Only 3rd. Bless.



In fact it's the other way round. Madrid have only won the league twice in the past decade, but they've won the past 3 CLs.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 1, 2018)

The thing is with Athletico, the same will happen as always happens when they or Valencia have a good season, they get raided by Europes big boys.

There's teams in the Championship that could beat the mid-tier sides in La Liga, Bundesliga, Serie A. The Eredivisie isn't even worth mentioning in the same breath. Not because English football is great, but because all the decent players play here because too much money is thrown around.

At least the Premier League (this season apart) and Serie A at the moment can throw up some competitive seasons where the top 4 are not a given and the mid tier teams can sometimes kick the boot in more often.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The thing is with Athletico, the same will happen as always happens when they or Valencia have a good season, they get raided by Europes big boys.
> 
> There's teams in the Championship that could beat the mid-tier sides in La Liga, Bundesliga and the Eredivisie isn't even worth mentioning in the same breath. Not because English football is great, but because all the decent players play here because too much money is thrown around.
> 
> At least the Premier League (this season apart) and Serie A at the moment can throw up some competitive seasons where the top 4 are not a given and the mid tier teams can sometimes kick the boot in more often.



Atlético are now one of Europe's big boys. They just won a European trophy, finished second in the league, beat Arsenal, have one of the best 3 managers in Europe, moved to a 70,000 capacity stadium, and remain very difficult to play against.

This standard English football fan line you are trotting out isn't true. I can only speak for La Liga, but mid-table Spanish sides would smash championship teams, and ask United how they got on against Sevilla. The football is still technically much better here lower down the table. I don't know why people still think it's Scotland here. It's more like England but with the two best sides on the whole planet stuck on top of the rest.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2018)

Allegedly Liverpool have agreed £62m fee for Nabil Fekir plus add ons worth around £10m. Medical at Melwood today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2018)

Mixed 'rumours' about the above now appearing 

But...

If Nabil Fekir does join for the £52m being reported, Liverpool have got a strong midfield (+ Keita £48m and Fabinho £39m) for just £10m more than they sold Coutinho for


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2018)

What sort of position does Fekir play?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2018)

S☼I said:


> What sort of position does Fekir play?


Attacking Midfielder but seems flexible.

Sorry about the advert/music on this video:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I would put Klopp and Poch as the two most settled (is that the right word) managers in the PL.


Yeh you have great difficulty getting them out of comfy chairs. Or any chairs for that matter.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2018)

From the BBC gossip section  


> *Liverpool* and Senegal striker Sadio Mane, 26, agreed a deal to join *Real Madrid* before Zinedine Zidane resigned as coach of the European champions. (France Football - in French)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

Well he can bloody well unagree.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2018)

Emre Can has finally signed a 4 year deal with Juventus. He fucking dragged that out


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Emre Can has finally signed a 4 year deal with Juventus. He fucking dragged that out


Good player, but we've two coming in who are significant upgrades.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2018)

Been looking at ranking and player values on CIES too

Values - CIES Football Observatory

Salah now valued at £150m 
Firmino £142.6m
Mane £91.6m


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2018)

Expect interest in Mo is imminent now the winkers been sold


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2018)

ION Karius apparently had a shocker against mighty Tranmere today


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2018)

TruXta said:


> ION Karius apparently had a shocker against mighty Tranmere today


He kept a clean sheet against Chester


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2018)

Even Sturridge scored


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> He kept a clean sheet against Chester


I fully expect him to start the season between the sticks.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I fully expect him to start the season between the sticks.


Sturridge?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Sturridge?


I wouldn't be surprised if he is still a squad member either. Unless he's willing to take a hefty paycut who wants to gamble on his injury record?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he is still a squad member either. Unless he's willing to take a hefty paycut who wants to gamble on his injury record?


2 games and then out injured untill November. Then fingers crossed on loan to Everton until the end of the season and we'll end up paying half his wages. It's what every toffee wants for Xmas


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> 2 games and then out injured untill November. Then fingers crossed on loan to Everton until the end of the season and we'll end up paying half his wages. It's what every toffee wants for Xmas


You are evil.


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2018)

TruXta said:


> ION Karius apparently had a shocker against mighty Tranmere today


3-2. A pretty good Liverpool squad too. 

It was meant to be tomorrow night, so fucking good on the scousers for switching it to give us  one of our biggest money spinners of the year. 

Sounds like s cracking game, Liverpool showing why they’re brilllisnt, followed by us showing why we’re the pride of Merseyside.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2018)

belboid said:


> 3-2. A pretty good Liverpool squad too.
> 
> It was meant to be tomorrow night, so fucking good on the scousers for switching it to give us  one of our biggest money spinners of the year.
> 
> Sounds like s cracking game, Liverpool showing why they’re brilllisnt, followed by us showing why we’re the pride of Merseyside.


Sounds like the first half was all LFC and the second all Tranmere.


----------

